# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل سمعت بالنبي (دانيال) صلى الله عليه وسلم؟

## الأحوذي

تعريف بالنبي (دانيال) عليه السلام 
كتبه/ حاتم بن فالح المدرع 
دانيال هذَا يُقَال فيه دانيا - بِحَذْف اللام - كمَا حكَاهُ صَاحب العين ، وإِن كَانَ خلاف المَشْهُور ،
و((دانيال)) بالإنجليزية: Daniel
وبالعبرية : דניאל
تقسيم الإسم: داني-ئيل
معناه (قضا الله) أي حَكَم؛ و (ئيل) تعني (الله) كـ(بيت ئيل) التي تعني (بيت الله) و (دان) تعني قضى وهو من القضاء أي الحكم وليس القضاء مُلازِم القدر. 
وهُوَ مِمَّن آتَاهُ الله الْحِكْمَة والنبوة ، وَكَانَ فِي أَيَّام بخْتنصر ، قَالَ أهل التَّارِيخ : أَسَرَه بخْتنصر مَعَ من أسره وحبسهم ، ثمَّ رَأَى بخْتنصر رُؤْيا أفزعتهم وَعجز النَّاس عَن تَفْسِيرهَا فَفَسَّرَهَا دانيال فَأَعْجَبتهُ فَأَطْلقهُ وأكرمه ، وقبره بنهر السوس.
ويعد اليهود دانيال أحد الأنبياء السبع عشرة ولكل نبي منهم سفر في توارة اليهود وهم بزعم اليهود : أشعيا ، وأرميا ، ومرائي أرميا ، وحذقيال ، ودانيال ، وهوشع ، ويوئيل وعاموس وعويديا وبولس أيونان وميخا وناحوم وحبقون وصفينا وحجي وزكريا وملاحي .. 

دلائل نبوة دانيال 
قال في مسالك الأبصار في ممالك الأمصار:
قال ابن عباس: حُبس دانيال في جُبُّ بابل. ألقاه فيه بُختنَصَّر. وألقى معه أسدين فأوحى الله إلى نبي من بني إسرائيل كان بالشام فقال : " انطلق فاستخرج دانيال من الجب ". فقال: يا صاحب الجُبِّ! فأجابه دانيال: قد أسمعتَ! ماذا تريد؟ قال: أنا رسول الله إليك، لأستخرجك من موضعك. فقال دانيال: (الحمد لله الذي لا ينسى مَن ذَكَره! والحمد لله الذي لا يَكِلُ من توكّل عليه إلى غيره! والحمد لله الذي يُجزي بالإحسان إحسانا! والحمد لله الذي يجزي بالإساءة غفرانا! والحمد لله الذي يكشف ضرنا عن كربنا) واستخرجه وإن الأسدين لعن يمينه وشماله يمشيان معه حتّى عزم عليهما دانيال أن يرجعا، 
وعن ابن عباس، قال: من قال عند كلّ سبع: " اللَّهُمَّ ربَّ دانيال وربَّ الجبِّ وربَّ كل أسد مستأسد! احفظني واحفظ عليّ " لم يضره السبع.أ.هـ
وفي كنز العمال في سنن الأقوال والأفعال حديث رقم (4995)
عن علي قال أتى بختنصر بدانيال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فأمر به فحبس وضرى أسدين فألقاهما في جب معه فطين عليه وعلى الأسدين خمسة أيام ثم فتح عليه بعد خمسة أيام فوجد دانيال قائما يصلي والأسدان في ناحية الجب لم يعرضا له قال بختنصر : أخبرني ماذا قلت فدفع عنك ؟ قال قلت : الحمد لله الذي لا ينسى من ذكره الحمد لله الذي لا يخيب من دعاه الحمد لله الذي لا يكل من توكل عليه إلى غيره الحمد لله الذي هو ثقتنا حين تنقطع عنا الحيل الحمد لله الذي هو رجاؤنا حين تسوء ظنوننا بأعمالنا الحمد لله الذي يكشف ضرنا عند كربنا الحمد لله الذي يجزي بالإحسان إحسانا الحمد لله الذي يجزي بالصبر نجاة. ( رواه ابن أبي الدنيا في الشكر ) وسنده حسن
قال في فيض القدير شرح الجامع الصغير:
روي أنه لما وجد خاتم دانيال وجد عليه أسد ولبؤة بينهما صبي يلحسانه وذلك أن بختنصر قيل له يولد له مولود يكون هلاكك على يده فجعل يقتل من يولد فلما ولدت أم دانيال إياه ألقته في غيضة رجاء أن يسلم فقيض الله أسدا يحفظه ولبؤة ترضعه فنقشه بمرأى منه ليتذكر نعمة الله . 

بشرى دانيال بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
قال بن عبد البر في التمهيد لما في الموطأ من المعاني والأسانيد (3/97):
روى سعيد بن المسيب أن سلمان الخير كان خالط الناس من أصحاب دانيال بأرض فارس قبل الإسلام فسمع ذكر النبي عليه السلام وصفته فإذا في حديثهم أنه ياكل الهدية ولا يأكل الصدقة في أشياء من صفتها.ا.هـ قال ابن حجر في تغليق التعليق (3/267) (وَهَذَا إِسْنَاد صَحِيح أَيْضا إِن كَانَ سعيد سَمعه من سلمَان).
جاء في سفر دانيال 2/31- 45 قال دانيال النبيّ عليه السلام حين سأله بختنصر عن تأويل رؤيا رآها ثم نسيها: "رأيت أيّها الملك صنماً عظيماً قائماً بين يديك رأسه من ذهب، وساعداه من الفضة. وبطنه وفخذاه من النحاس وساقاه من حديد، ورجلاه من خزف،ورأيت حجراً لم يقطعه يد إنسان قد جاء وصَكَّ ذلك الصنم فتفتت وتلاشى وعاد رفاتاً. ثم نسفته الريح فذهب وتحوّل ذلك الحجر فصار جبلاً عظيماً حتى ملأ الأرض كلّها. هذا ما رأيت أيّها الملك.
فقال بختنصر: "صدقت. فما تأويلها؟"
قال دانيال: "أنت الرأس الذي رأيته من الذهب. ويقوم بعدك ولداك اللذان رأيت من الفضة وهم دونك. ويقوم بعدهما مملكة أخرى وهي دونهما وهي التي تشبه النحاس. والمملكة الرّابعة تكون قوية مثل الحديد الذي يدق كلّ شيء. فأما الرجلان التي رأيت من خزف فمملكة ضعيفة وكلمتها مشتتة. وأما الحجر الذي رأيت قد صَكَّ ذلك الصنم العظيم ففتته فهو نبيّ يقيمه الله إله السماء والأرض من قبيلة شريفة قوية، فيدق جميع ملوك الأرض وأممها حتى تمتلئ منه الأرض ومن أمته. ويدوم سلطان ذلك النبيّ إلى انقضاء الدنيا. فهذا تعبير رؤياك أيّها الملك" 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الجواب الصّحيح 5/277: (فهذا نعت محمد لا نعت المسيح فهو الذي بعث بشريعة قوية ودق جميع ملوك الأرض وأممها حتى امتلأت الأرض منه ومن أمته في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها وسلطانه دائم لم يقدر أحد أن يزيله كما زال ملك اليهود وزال ملك النصارى عن خيار الأرض وأوسطها) 
وقال ابن القيم في هداية الحيارى ص 83. (ومعلوم أن هذا منطبق على محمد بن عبد الله حذو القذة بالقذة، لا على المسيح ولا على نبي سواه) 
يوضح الأستاذ إبراهيم خليل - الذي كان قسيساً فأسلم - تحقق هذه النبوة التي أخبر بها دانيال على النحو الآتي:
1- سنة 701 ق. م مملكة بابل. ويرمز لها بالرأس من الذهب في عهد نبوخذ نصر.
2- سنة 612 ق. م مملكة الكلدانيين في عهد ميداس، ويرمز لها بالفضة.
3- سنة 326 ق.م المملكة الإغريقية في عهد الإسكندر المقدوني. ويرمز لها بالنحاس.
4- سنة 53 ق. م الإمبراطورية الرومانية في عهد بومباي. ويرمز لها بالحديد.
5- سنة 612 م الإمبراطورية البيزنطية في الغرب. والإمبراطورية الساسانية في الشرق.
6- سنة 637م الإسلام. وكتب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الملوك يدعوهم إلى الإسلام، وتقويض الإمبراطورية البيزنطية والفارسية.
 

فَعَل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم مع قبر النبي دانيال عليه السلام.
ثبت أن دانيال النبي عليه السلام وُجِدَ على سرير في بيت مال الهرمزان، وأن الفرس يستسقون به فيسقون، مع أنهم عُبَّاد نيران ليسوا بأهل كتاب، لكن لا دليل فيه على أنه يدعى ويقصد للاستسقاء ولا لغيره بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد كان جسد دانيال النبي عليه السلام عند أهل "تستر" على سرير في بيت مال الهرمزان، وكان عنده مصحفه، وكانوا إذا قحطوا أخرجوه فأمطروا، فكتب عامل عمر إليه يخبره بذلك فأمره أن يحفر بضعة عشر قبراً ويُدْفَن ليلاً في أحدها؛ ليعفى أثره ويخفى خبره، والقصة مشهورة ذكرها ابن إسحاق في مغازيه 
وَقد عَمَّى الصَّحَابة ُبأَمْرِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ الله ُ عَنْهُ قبْرَ دَانيالَ وَأَخْفوْهُ عَن ِالنّاس،
وهذه بعض الرويات الدالة على ذلك:
روى ابن أبي شيبة من طريق أبي عمران الجوني عن أنس أنهم لَمَّا فتحوا تستر قال : كانوا يستظهرون ويستمطرون به ، فكتب أبو موسى إلى عمر بن الخطاب بذلك ، فكتب عمر إنّ هذا نبي من الأنبياء ، والنار لا تأكل الأنبياء ، والأرض لا تأكل الأنبياء ، فكتب : أن انظر أنت وأصحابك - يعني أصحاب أبي موسى - فادفنوه في مكان لا يعلمه أحد غيركما . قال : فذهبت أنا وأبو موسى فَدَفَـنَّاه .
ورواه أبو عُبيد القاسم بن سلاّم في كتاب " الأموال " وتمام الرازي من طريق قتادة قال : لَمَّا فُتِحَت السوس وعليهم أبو موسى الأشعري وجدوا دانيال ، وإذا إلى جنبه مالٌ موضوع من شاء أن يستقرض منه إلى أجل ، فإن أتى به إلى ذلك الأجل وإلاَّ بَرِص . قال : فالتزمه أبو موسى وقَبَّلَه وقال : دانيال ورب الكعبة ، ثم كتب في شأنه إلى عمر ، فكتب إليه عمر : أن كفنه وحَنّطه وصَلّ عليه ، ثم ادفنه كما دُفِنت الأنبياء ، وانظر ماله فاجعله في بيت مال المسلمين . قال : فَكَفَّنَه في قباطي وصَلى عليه ودفنه 
فلم يجعلوا مَالَه ولا شيئا من آثاره للناس ، بل دَفنوا جُثمانه وجَعلوا مَالَه في بيت مال المسلمين.
قال ابن كثير في تفسيره 3/97 : وقد رُوينا عن أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أنه لَمَّا وَجَد قبر دانيال في زمانه بالعراق أمَر أن يُخْفَى عن الناس ، وأن تُدْفَن تلك الرقعة التي وجدوها عنده فيها شيء من الملاحم وغيرها.
وروى أبو يعلى ومن طريقه الخطيب البغدادي في " تقييد العلم " والضياء في " المختارة " ، وروى ابن أبي حاتم في تفسيره من طريق خالد بن عرفطة قال : كنت عند عمر ابن الخطاب إذ أُتِي برجل من عبد القيس مسكنه بالسوس ، فقال له عمر : أنت فلان ابن فلان العبدي ؟ قال : نعم . قال : وأنت النازل بالسوس ؟ فضربه بقناة معه ، فقال العبدي : ما لي ؟ فقرأ عليه : (الر تِلْكَ آَيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ) إلى قوله : (وَإِنْ كُنْتَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ لَمِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ) ، فقرأها عليه ثلاث مرات ، فَضَرَبَه ثلاث مرات ! ثم قال له عمر : أنت الذي انْتَسَخْتَ كِتاب دانيال ؟ قال : نعم . قال : اذهب فامْحُه بِالحميم والصوف الأبيض ، ولا تَقْرأه ولا تُقْرئه أحدًا مِن الناس
ورواه عبد الرزاق من طريق إبراهيم النخعي قال : كان بالكوفة رجل يطلب كتب دانيال وذاك الضَّرْب ، فجاء فيه كتاب من عمر بن الخطاب أن يُرْفَع إليه ، فقال الرجل : ما أدري فيما رُفِعْت ؟ فلما قَدِم على عمر عَلاه بالدِّرَّة ، ثم جعل يقرأ عليه (الر تِلْكَ آَيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ) حتى بلغ : (لَمِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ) قال : فعرفت ما يريد ! فقلت : يا أمير المؤمنين دعني ، فو الله ما أدع عندي شيئا من تلك الكتب إلاَّ حَرقته. قال : ثم تركه.
قال ابن حجر : وهذه جميع طرق هذا الحديث وهي وإن لم يكن فيها ما يُحْتَجّ به لكن مجموعها يقتضي أن لها أصلا . اهـ .
وقد روى خالد بن سنان عن أبي العالية قال لما فتحنا تستر وجدنا في بيت مال الهرمزان سريرا عليه رجل ميت عند رأسه مصحف فأخذنا المصحف فحملناه إلى عمر بن الخطاب فدعا له كعبا فنسخه بالعربية فانا أول رجل من العرب قراه قرأته مثل ما أقرأ القرآن قال خالد: فقلت لأبي العالية ما كان فيه قال: سيرتكم وأموركم،ولحون كلامكم وما هو كائن بعد قلت: فما صنعتم بالرجل قال: حفرنا بالنهار ثلاثة عشر قبراً متفرقة فلما كان بالليل دفناه،وواسينا القبور كلها مع الأرض لنعميه عن الناس لا ينبشونه فقلت وما يرجون منه قال: كانت السماء إذا حبست عنهم ابرزوا السرير فيمطرون فقلت: من كنتم تظنون الرجل؟قال: رجل يقال له دانيال فقلت منذ كم وجدتموه مات؟قال: منذ ثلاثمائة سنة،قلت ما كان تغير منه شيء قال: لا: إلا شعرات من قفاه أن لحوم الأنبياء لا تبليها الأرض ولا تأكلها السباع.
ففي هذه القصة ما فعله المهاجرون والأنصار من تعيمه قبره لئلا يفتتن به الناس، ولم يبرزوه للدعاء عنده والتبرك به، 
 

بعض ما جاء في سفر دانيال من كتب الأنبياء الملحقة بالتوراة
أن ( بُخْتَنَصَّر ) ملك بابل رأى رؤيا أزعجته وتطلب تعبيرها ، فجمع العرافين والمنجمين والسحرة وأمرهم أن يخبروه بصورة ما رآه في حلمه من دون أن يحكيه لهم ، فلما أجابوه بأن هذا ليس في طاقة أحد من البشر ولا يطلع على ما في ضمير الملك إلاّ الآلهة ، غضب ، واغتاظ ، وأمر بقتلهم ، وأنه أحضر دانيال النبي وكان من جملة أسرى بني إسرائيل في ( بابل ) وهدده بالقتل إن لم ينبئه بصورة رؤياه ، ثم بتعبيرها ، وأن دانيال استنظره مدة ، وأنه التجأ إلى الله بالدعاء هو وأصحابه ( عزريا ) و ( ميشاييل ) و ( حننيا ) فدعوا الله لينقذ دانيال من القتل ، وأن الله أوحى إلى دانيال بصورة ما رءاه الملك فأخبر دانيالُ الملكَ بذلك ، ثم عبر له ، فنال حظوة لديه 
انظر الإصحاح الثاني من سفر دانيال .  

سبب دفن أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم للنبي دانيال صلى الله عليه وسلم
قال ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية: قال أبو بكر بن أبي الدنيا في كتاب أحكام القبور حدثنا أبو بلال محمد بن الحارث بن عبدالله بن أبي بردة بن أبي موسى الأشعري حدثنا أبو محمد القاسم بن عبدالله عن أبي الأشعث الأحمري قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم إن دانيال دعا ربه عز و جل أن يدفنه أمة محمد فلما افتتح أبو موسى الأشعري تستر وجده في تابوت تضرب عروقه ووريده وقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال من دل على دانيال فبشروه بالجنة فكان الذي دل عليه رجل يقال له حرقوص فكتب أبو موسى إلى عمر بخبره فكتب إليه عمر أن ادفنه وابعث إلى حرقوص فإن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم بشره بالجنة. وهذا مرسل من هذا الوجه وفي كونه محفوظا نظر والله أعلم. 

بعض أخباره
إِن أول من فرق الشُّهود دانيال النَّبِي - صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم - شهد عنْده بِالزِّنَا عَلَى امرَأَة ففرقهم وسألهم ، فقالَ أحدهم : زنت بشاب تَحت شَجَرَة كمثرى . وَقَالَ الآخر : تَحت شَجَرَة تفاح . فَعرف كذبهمْ» .
هَذَا الحَدِيث رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ من رِوَايَة أبي إِدْرِيس فِي قصَّة سوسن قَالَ : «كَانَ دانيال عَلَيْهِ السَّلام أول من فرق بَين الشُّهُود ، فَقَالَ لأَحَدهمَا : مَا الَّذِي رَأَيْت وَمَا الَّذِي شهِدت ؟ قَالَ : أشهد بِاللَّه أَنِّي رَأَيْت سوسن تَزني فِي الْبُسْتَان بِرَجُل . قَالَ : فِي أَي مَكَان ؟ قَالَ : تَحت شَجَرَة كمثرى . ودعا الآخر قَالَ : بِمَ تشهد ؟ قَالَ : أشهد أَنِّي رَأَيْت سوسن تَزني بالبستان تَحت شَجَرَة التفاح . قَالَ : فَدَعَا الله عَلَيْهَا فَجَاءَت من السَّمَاء نَار فأحرقتهما وَأَبْرَأ الله سوسن» . 

تسمية المولود بـ"دانيال"
يجوز التسمية ب دانيال؛ لأنه اسم نبي من أنبياء الله، وقد أفتى بذلك العلامة عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك، وإليك نص الفتوى:
السؤال
لدي مولودة وأريد أن أسميها (دانيال)؛ وذلك نسبة للنبي (دانيال)، فهل يجوز؟.
الجواب
الحمد لله، الأسماء التي يتسمَّى بها الناس، ويسمون بها أولادهم منها ما هو مستحب كتسمية المولود عبد الله، أو عبد الرحمن، وكذلك التسمية بأسماء الأنبياء فقد صح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: "إن أحب أسمائكم إلى الله عبد الله وعبد الرحمن" رواه مسلم(2132) من حديث عبد الله بن عمر - رضي الله عنهما-.
وصح عنه أنه قال: "تسموا بأسماء الأنبياء" رواه أبو داود(4950)، والنسائي(3565) من حديث أبي وهب الجُشَمي -رضي الله عنه- .
ومنها ما هو مكروه أو خلاف الأولى، كالتسمية بما يتضمن التزكية للمسمى مثل بر وبرة وإيمان وهدى ورباح، ومنها ما هو جائز كالتسمية بالأسماء المعروفة المشهورة مثل علي وعمر وعثمان، ومن أسماء النساء دعد وسعاد وزينب.
ومن الأسماء ما هو محرم كالأسماء المعبدة لغير الله كعبد النبي، وعبد الحسين، وقد أجمع العلماء على تحريم كل اسم معبد لغير الله، ومن الأسماء الحسنة ما كان معبداً لاسم من أسماء الله كعبد العزيز وعبد الملك وعبد الرحيم وعبد الجبار، ومن أحسن الأسماء ما كان مطابقاً لواقع الإنسان كحارث وهمام، كما قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الأسماء: "وأصدقها حارث وهمام" ومن الأسماء المستكرهة التسمية بالأسماء الدالة على معانٍ مكروهة مثل حرب ومرة، وأما ما سألت عنه من تسمية المولود أو المولودة باسم النبي دانيال فلا بأس به خصوصاً إذا كان المولود ذكراً، أما إذا كان أنثى فلا ينبغي أن تسمى دانيال؛ لأنه لا يليق أن تسمى الأنثى باسم نبي من الأنبياء، لأن الأنبياء كلهم رجال، كما لا يليق أن تسمى الأنثى بعمر وعثمان لأن هذه من أسماء الرجال، فلو سميت بها الأنثى لكان بذلك لبس وتوهيم للسامع، والله أعلم

----------


## التبريزي

> جاء في سفر دانيال 2/31- 45 قال دانيال النبيّ عليه السلام حين سأله بختنصر عن تأويل رؤيا رآها ثم نسيها: "رأيت أيّها الملك صنماً عظيماً قائماً بين يديك رأسه من ذهب، وساعداه من الفضة. وبطنه وفخذاه من النحاس وساقاه من حديد، ورجلاه من خزف،ورأيت حجراً لم يقطعه يد إنسان قد جاء وصَكَّ ذلك الصنم فتفتت وتلاشى وعاد رفاتاً. ثم نسفته الريح فذهب وتحوّل ذلك الحجر فصار جبلاً عظيماً حتى ملأ الأرض كلّها. هذا ما رأيت أيّها الملك.فقال بختنصر: "صدقت. فما تأويلها؟"
> قال دانيال: "أنت الرأس الذي رأيته من الذهب. ويقوم بعدك ولداك اللذان رأيت من الفضة وهم دونك. ويقوم بعدهما مملكة أخرى وهي دونهما وهي التي تشبه النحاس. والمملكة الرّابعة تكون قوية مثل الحديد الذي يدق كلّ شيء. فأما الرجلان التي رأيت من خزف فمملكة ضعيفة وكلمتها مشتتة. وأما الحجر الذي رأيت قد صَكَّ ذلك الصنم العظيم ففتته فهو نبيّ يقيمه الله إله السماء والأرض من قبيلة شريفة قوية، فيدق جميع ملوك الأرض وأممها حتى تمتلئ منه الأرض ومن أمته. ويدوم سلطان ذلك النبيّ إلى انقضاء الدنيا. فهذا تعبير رؤياك أيّها الملك" 
> قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الجواب الصّحيح 5/277: (فهذا نعت محمد لا نعت المسيح فهو الذي بعث بشريعة قوية ودق جميع ملوك الأرض وأممها حتى امتلأت الأرض منه ومن أمته في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها وسلطانه دائم لم يقدر أحد أن يزيله كما زال ملك اليهود وزال ملك النصارى عن خيار الأرض وأوسطها) 
> وقال ابن القيم في هداية الحيارى ص 83. (ومعلوم أن هذا منطبق على محمد بن عبد الله حذو القذة بالقذة، لا على المسيح ولا على نبي سواه) 
> يوضح الأستاذ إبراهيم خليل - الذي كان قسيساً فأسلم - تحقق هذه النبوة التي أخبر بها دانيال على النحو الآتي:
> 1- سنة 701 ق. م مملكة بابل. ويرمز لها بالرأس من الذهب في عهد نبوخذ نصر.
> 2- سنة 612 ق. م مملكة الكلدانيين في عهد ميداس، ويرمز لها بالفضة.
> 3- سنة 326 ق.م المملكة الإغريقية في عهد الإسكندر المقدوني. ويرمز لها بالنحاس.
> 4- سنة 53 ق. م الإمبراطورية الرومانية في عهد بومباي. ويرمز لها بالحديد.
> ...


بارك الله فيك،، للشيخ سفر الحوالي أيضا موضوع عن نبوءة دانيال العظمى:
http://www.alhawali.com/index.cfm?me...t&contentID=61 

قبر دانيال عليه السلام مختلف حوله، وفي إيران صورة لقبره!! فهل من تحقيق يفيد حول هذه المسألة؟

----------


## جذيل

اثر ابي العالية صحح اسناده ابن كثير الى ابي العالية , مع الملاحظ ان ابي العالية ظن انه ( رجل ) ولم يقل نبي , حينما قال له السائل :
من كنتم تظنون الرجل , قال : ( رجل ) يقال له دانيال .
ولم يقل انه نبي .
قال ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية 2/37 :
إن كان تاريخ وفاته ( يعني دانيال ) محفوظا من ثلاثمائة سنة فليس بنبي بل هو رجل صالح .اهـ
وذكر ابن تيمية ان هذا الفعل من فعل اهل الكتاب لا من فعل المسلمين فليس فيه حجة
.( انظر تعليق الفريان على فتح المجيد ص 273
ومع ذلك انكره المسلمون ودفنوه بطريقة ما حتى لا يعرف قبره .

----------


## الأحوذي

الأخ التبريزي جزاك الله خيراً على الإضافة الجيدة 
الأخ جذيل جزاك الله خيراً ، وقال ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية 2/46 : وهو إما من الأنبياء أو الصالحين، ولكن قرَّبت الظنون أنه دانيال؛ لأن دانيال كان قد أخذه ملك الفرس فأقام عنده مسجوناً، وقد روى بإسناد صحيح إلى أبي العالية أن طول أنفه شبر، 
وعن أنس بن مالك بإسناد جيد أن طول أنفه ذراع، فيحتمل على هذا أن يكون رجلاً من الأنبياء الأقدمين، والله أعلم.
وقال الألباني في تخريج أحاديث فضائل الشام ودمشق ص 51-52 : ورد النهي عن تتبع آثار الأنبياء والدعاء عندها عن الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب في ثلاث قصص .... وذكر منها ما وقع في عهده رضي الله عنه من تعميه قبر دانيال.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

[فائدة]
أنبأنا أبو أنس أسامة بن السيد التيدي المصري ، وأبو معاذ صلاح بن محمد المنصوري - إجازة بالمشافهة - كلاهما عن عبد العزيز الغماري عن محمد عبد الحي الكتاني عن شيخه عبد الله بن درويش السكري الحنفي عن شيخه عبد الرحمن بن محمد الكزبري عن محمد مرتضى الزبيدي عن شيخه حسن بن عليّ العجيمي عن شيخه البرهان إبراهيم الميموني عن شيخه الشمس الرملي عن شيخ الإسلام زكريا الأنصاري عن الحافظ ابن حجر عن شيخه إبراهيم بن علي القطبي وجماعة آخرين عن النجيب أبي الفرج عبد اللطيف ابن عبد المنعم بن علي الحراني بإجازته من أبي المكارم أحمد بن محمد اللبان ومن مسعود بن أبي منصور الجمال كلاهما عن أبي علي الحسن بن أحمد بن الحسن الحداد أنبأنا أبو نعيم الأصبهاني حدثنا سليمان بن أحمد ثنا أحمد بن المعلى ثنا أحمد بن أبي الحواري ثنا الفريابي قال: سمعت الأوزاعي وسفيان الثوري يقولان:( لما أُلْقِىَ دنيال مع السباع في الجب قال: إلهي بالعار والخزي الذي أصبنا سلَّطتَّ علينا من لا يعرفك !؟).

----------


## الأحوذي

الأخ النوراني 
جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الفائدة القيمة

----------


## بندر العنزي

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الفوائد ولكن لي سؤال وهو هل هذه الاخبار في سفر دانيال عن نبينا محمد  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  موجودة في النسخ والأناجيل الأربعة المعتمدة عندهم الآن

----------


## المحدث

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**
حيا الله الاحبه الكرام**
نعم اخي الحبيب بندر العنزي هذه النبوة موجوده بنصها في الكتاب المقدس** -عند النصارى- المطبع الآن وسأنقل لك نص النبوة من احدى النسخ الشهيره وهي النسخة**العربية المشترك**ة**
وهذه بيانات النسخة**


*
*الترجمة العربية المشتركة* 
العهد القديم_الإصدار الثاني 1995، الطبعة الرابعة العهد الجديد الإصدار الرابع 1993، الطبعة الثلاثون دار الكتاب المقدس في الشرق الأوسط سفر دانيال (1103_1106) والنبؤة تقع  في الاصحاح الثاني 
  دانيال*حلم نبوخذنصر*

2 وفي السَّنَةِ الثَّانيَةِ مِنْ عَهدِ نبوخذنَصَّرَ المَلِكِ، حَلُمَ نَبوخذنَصَّرُ أحلامًا أزعَجتْهُ ومنَعَت عَنهُ النَّومَ. 2فأمرَ أنْ يُدعَى السَّحَرَةُ والمَجوسُ والعَرَّافونَ والمُنَجمُونَ ليُفَسِّروا لَه أحلامَهُ، فجاؤوا ووقَفوا أمامَه. 3فقالَ لهُم: ((حَلُمْتُ حُلُمًا فانْزَعَجتُ، وأُريدُ أنْ أعرفَ ما هوَ)). 4فأجابَه المُنَجمُونَ بالآراميَّةِ: ((أيُّها المَلِكُ عِشْتَ إلى الأبدِ. أخبِرْنا بالحُلُمِ فنُبَيِّنَ تفسيرَهُ)). 5فقالَ لهُمُ المَلِكُ: ((قُلتُ ولا مرَدَ لِقولي: إنْ لم تُعلِمونيَ الحُلُمَ وتفسيرَه أُقَطِّعُكُم قِطَعًا وأجعَلُ بُيوتَكُم مَزابِلَ، 6وإنْ أعلَمْتُموني الحُلُمَ وبَيَّنتُم تفسيرَهُ تَنالونَ منِّي هدايا وجوائِزَ وإكرامًا كثيرًا. فأعلِموني الحُلُمَ وبَيِّنوا لي تفسيرَهُ)). 7فأجابُوهُ ثانيَةً: ((أخبِرْنا أيُّها المَلِكُ بالحُلُمِ فنُبَيِّنَ تفسيرَهُ)). 8فقالَ لهُمُ المَلِكُ: ((أعلَمُ عِلْمَ اليَقينِ أنَّكُم تُحاوِلونَ كَسْبَ الوقتِ عِندَما رأيتُم أنْ لا مرَدَ لِقولي. 9إنْ كُنتُم لا تُعلِموني الحُلُمَ، فعِقابُكُم واحدٌ، لأنَّكُمُ اتَّفَقْتُم معًا على كلامِ كاذِبٍ فاسِدٍ تتكلَّمونَ بهِ أمامي، لَعلَ الأحوالَ تتَغَيَّرُ معَ الوقتِ. لذلِكَ أخبِروني بِالحُلُمِ، فأعلَمَ أنَّكُم قادِرونَ أنْ تُبَيِّنوا لي تفسيرَهُ)). 10فقالَ المُنَجمونَ أمامَ المَلِكِ: ((ما مِنْ إنسانٍ في الأرضِ يَقدِرُ أنْ يُبَيِّنَ ما يأمُرُنا بهِ المَلِكُ، وما مِنْ مَلِكٍ عظيمِ السُّلطانِ سأَلَ ساحِرًا أو مَجوسيُا أو مُنَجمًا عَنْ أمرٍ مِثلِ هذا. 11والأمرُ الذي سأَلَ عَنهُ المَلِكُ عويصٌ، ولا أحدَ يُبَيِّنُه للمَلِكِ غيرُ الآلهةِ الذينَ لا يسكُنونَ معَ البشَرِ))12عِندَ ذلِكَ غَضِبَ المَلِكُ واَغْتاظَ جدُا، وأمرَ بِإِبادَةِ جميعِ حُكَماءِ بابِلَ. 13فصدَرَ الحُكْمُ بقَتلِهِم، ومِنهُم دانيالُ ورفاقُهُ. 14فراجعَ دانيالُ، باستِعطافٍ وتأديبٍ، أريُوخ قائِدَ حرَسِ المَلِكِ، وهوَ الذي خرَج لِيَقتُلَ حُكَماءَ بابِلَ 15بِسُلطَةٍ مِنَ المَلِكِ، وقالَ لَه: ((لماذا هذا الحُكْمُ الشَّديدُ مِنَ المَلِكِ؟)) فأعلَمَ أريُوخُ دانيالَ بالأمرِ. 16فدخلَ دانيالُ على المَلِكِ وطلَبَ إليهِ أنْ يُعطيَهُ وقتًا لِيُبَيِّنَ لَه تفسيرَ الحُلُمِ. 17وذهَبَ دانيالُ إلى بَيتِه وأعلَمَ حَنَنيا وميشائيلَ وعَزَريا رفاقَه بِالأمرِ، 18لِيَطلُبوا مِنْ إلهِ السَّماءِ أنْ يرحَمَهُم جميعًا ويكشِفَ لهُم سِرَ هذا الحُلُمِ لِئلاَ يُبادوا معَ سائِرِ حُكُماءِ بابِلَ. 
*دانيال يفسر الحلم*

19وكانَ أنِ اَنْكَشفَ السِّرُّ لِدانيالَ في رُؤيا ليلٍ، فبارَكَ إلهَ السَّماءِ. 20وقالَ: ((لِيَكُنِ إِسْمُ اللهِ مُبارَكًا مِنَ الأزَلِ وإلى الأبدِ. فلَهُ الحكمَةُ والجبَروتُ، 21وهوَ الذي يُغَيِّرُ الأوقاتَ والأزمِنَةَ ويَعزِلُ المُلوكَ ويُقيمُهُم ويهَبُ الحكمَةَ للحُكَماءِ والمعرِفَةَ للفُهَماءِ. 22هوَ الذي يكشِفُ الأعماقَ والخفايا، ويَعلَمُ ما في الظُّلمَةِ، وعِندَهُ يُضيءُ النُّورُ. 23إِيَّاكَ أحمَدُ يا إِلهَ آبائي. وإِيَّاكَ أُسَبِّحُ، لأنَّكَ وهَبْتَ ليَ الحكمَةَ والقُدْرَةَ، وبُحْتَ ليَ الآنَ بِما طلَبْناهُ مِنكَ، فَأعلَمْتَنا بِما نقولُ للمَلِكِ.24ثُمَ دخلَ دانيالُ على أريوخ الذي توَلَّى بِأمرِ المَلِكِ إبادَةَ حُكَماءِ بابِلَ وقالَ لَه: ((لا تُبِدْ حُكَماءَ بابِلَ. أدخلْني إلى أمامِ المَلِكِ فأُبَيِّنَ لَه تفسيرَ الحُلُمِ)). 25فأدخلَهُ أريوخُ مُسرِعًا إلى أمامِ المَلِكِ وقالَ لَه: ((وجدْتُ رَجلاً مِنْ بَني يَهوذا المَسبيِّينَ يُعْلِمُكَ بِتفسيرِ الحُلُمِ)). 26فقالَ المَلِكُ لِدانيالَ الذي اسمُهُ بَلطَشاصَرُ: ((أتَقدِرُ أنتَ أنْ تُعلِمَني بِالحُلُمِ الذي رأيتُهُ وتُبَيِّنَ لي تفسيرَهُ؟)) 27فأجابَهُ دانيالُ: ((السِّرُّ الذي تسأَلُ عَنهُ، أيُّها المَلِكُ، لا يَقدِرُ الحُكَماءُ ولا المَجوسُ ولا السَّحَرَةُ ولا المُنَجمونَ أنْ يُبَيِّنوهُ لكَ. 28لكنَّ في السَّماءِ إلهًا يكشِفُ الأسرارَ فأُعلِمُكَ، أيُّها المَلِكُ نَبوخذنَصَّرُ، بِما سيكونُ بَعدَ هذِهِ الأيّامِ. حلُمُكَ وما تراءى لكَ، وأنتَ نائِمٌ في فِراشِكَ هوَ هذا: 29جاءَتكَ أيُّها المَلِكُ، وأنتَ نائِمٌ في فِراشِكَ، أفكارٌ في ما سيكونُ بَعدَ هذِهِ الأيّامِ، واللهُ الذي يكشِفُ الأسرارَ أعلَمَكَ بِسِرِّ ما سيكونُ. 30وهذا السِّرُّ اَنْكَشَفَ لي، لا لِحكمَةٍ فيَ أكثرَ مِنْ سائِرِ الأحياءِ، ولكنْ لأُِعلِمَكَ أيُّها المَلِكُ بِتفسيرِ حُلُمِكَ وأفكارِ قلبِكَ. 31أنتَ أيُّها المَلِكُ رأيتَ فإذا بِتِمثالٍ عظيمِ هائِلٍ كثيرِ البَهاءِ. كانَ واقِفًا أمامَكَ وكانَ مَنظَرُهُ رهيبًا. 32وكانَ رأسُهُ مِنْ ذهَبٍ خالصٍ، وصَدْرُهُ وذِراعاهُ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ، وبَطنُهُ وفَخذاهُ مِنْ نُحاسٍ، 33وساقاهُ مِنْ حديدٍ وقَدَماهُ بعضُهُما مِنْ حديدٍ والبعضُ مِنْ خزَفٍ، 34وبَينَما أنتَ تَنظُرُ إليهِ اَنقطَعَ حجرٌ مِنَ الجبَلِ مِنْ دونِ أنْ تَلْمَسَهُ يَدٌ، فضَرَبَ التِّمثالَ على قدَمَيهِ اللَّتينِ مِنْ حديدٍ وخزَفٍ وسحَقَهُما. 35فاَنسَحَقَ الحديدُ والخزَفُ والنُّحاسُ والفِضَّةُ والذَّهَبُ معًا، وصارَت كُلُّها كَتِبْنِ البَيدَرِ في الصَّيفِ، فحَمَلَتْها الرِّيحُ وما وُجدَ لها أثَرٌ. أمَّا الحجرُ الذي ضرَبَ التِّمثالَ، فصارَ جبَلاً كبيرًا ومَلأَ الأرضَ كُلَّها.36((هذا هوَ الحُلُمُ. أمَّا تفسيرُه فأُخبرُكَ بهِ أيُّها المَلِكُ: 37أنتَ أيُّها المَلِكُ مَلِكُ المُلوكِ، لأِنَّ إلهَ السَّماءِ وهبَكَ المُلْكَ والعِزَّةَ والقُدْرَةَ والجلالَ، 38وكُلَ ما يَسكُنُه بَنو البشَرِ ووُحوشُ البَرِّ وطُيورُ السَّماءِ وهَبَهُ لكَ وسَلَّطَكَ علَيهِ جميعًا، فأنتَ الرَّأسُ الذي مِنْ ذهَبٍ. 39وبَعدَكَ تقومُ مَملَكَةٌ أُخرى أصغَرُ مِنْ مَملَكَتِكَ، ثُمَ مَملَكَةٌ ثالِثَةٌ سِلاحُها مِنْ نُحاسٍ فتَتَسَلَّطُ على كُلِّ الأرضِ. 40ثُمَ مَملَكَةٌ رابِعَةٌ يكونُ سِلاحُها صَلْبًا كالحديدِ، لأِنَّ الحديدَ يَسحَقُ ويَطحَنُ كُلَ شيءٍ. فكما أنَّ الحديدَ يُحَطِّمُ، كذلِكَ تَسحَقُ هذِهِ المَملَكَةُ وتُحَطِّمُ جميعَ تِلكَ المَمالِكِ. 41كما رأيتَ أنَّ بَعضَ القدَمَينِ والأصابِعِ مِنْ خزَفِ الفخارِ والبَعضَ الآخرَ مِنْ حديدٍ، فلذلِكَ تكونُ المَملَكَةُ مُنقَسمَةً، ولكنْ فيها قسوةُ الحديدِ لأنَّ الحديدَ مِثلَما رأيتَ مُختَلِطَ بِخزَفٍ مِنَ الطِّينِ. 42وكما أنَّ أصابِعَ القدَمَينِ، بَعضُها مِنْ حديدٍ وبَعضُها مِنْ خزَفٍ، فكذلِكَ يكونُ بَعضُ المَملَكَةِ صَلْبًا والبَعضُ سَريعَ الانكِسارِ. 43ورأيتَ أنَّ الحديدَ مُختَلِطَ بِخزَفِ الطِّينِ فهذا يَعني أنَّ مُلوكَ تِلكَ المَملَكَةِ يَختَلِطونَ بَعضُهُم معَ بَعضٍ بالزَّواج، فلا يَلتَحِمونَ كما أنَّ الحديدَ لا يَختَلِطُ بالخزَفِ. 44وفي أيّامِ هؤلاءِ المُلوكِ يُقيمُ إلهُ السَّماءِ مَملَكَةً لا تَخرَبُ أبدًا، ولا يَغلِب سُلطانَها شعبٌ آخرُ، فتَسحَقُ وتَفْني جميعَ تِلكَ المَمالِكِ، وهيَ تَثبُتُ إلى الأبدِ. 45ورأيتَ أنَّ حجرًا اَنقَطَعَ مِنَ الجبَلِ مِنْ دُونِ أنْ تَلمَسَهُ يَدٌ، فسَحَقَ الحديدَ والنُّحاسَ والخزَفَ والفِضَّةَ والذَّهَبَ، فهذا يَعني أنَّ الإلهَ العظيمَ أعلَمَ المَلِكَ ما سيكونُ بَعدَ هذِهِ الأيّامِ. حُلُمُكَ صحيحٌ وتفسيري لَه صادِقٌ)).46فوَقَع   المَلِكُ نَبوخذنَصَّرُ على وجهِهِ ساجدًا لدانيالَ وأمرَ لَه بِتَقدِمَةٍ وذبيحَةِ رِضًى. 47وقالَ المَلِكُ لدانيالَ: ((إلهُكُم هوَ إلهُ الآلِهَةِ حقُا وربُّ المُلوكِ، لأنَّكَ قَدِرتَ أنْ تكشِفَ هذا السِّرَّ)).48وأكر  مَ المَلِكُ دانيالَ، فوَهَبَهُ هدايا كثيرةً، وسَلَّطَهُ على كُلِّ إقليمِ بابِلَ، وجعَلَهُ على الدَّوامِ سيِّدَ حُكَّامِها جميعًا. 49وطَلَبَ دانيالُ مِنَ المَلِكِ، فوَلَّى شَدرَخ وميشَخ وعَبْدَنَغُو على أعمالِ إقليمِ بابِلَ. أمَّا دانيالُ، فبقيَ في قصرِ المَلِكِ.

----------


## جذيل

طيب .. الا يوجد من سمي دانيال غير النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ..؟!

----------


## المحدث

اخي الحبيب جذيل لم أفهم سؤالك رعاك الله لو تعيد صياغته

----------


## جذيل

اعني اخي الحبيب انه من الممكن ان يكون دانيال شخص آخر ولا يلزم ان يكون هو النبي 
فالنص لم يذكر ان الميت نبي

----------


## الأحوذي

الأخ الفاضل/ جذيل
اختلف في الرجل الذي وجد في عهد عمر بن الخطاب 
هل هو دانيال النبي أو هو رجل صالح؟
وكونه نبياً أرجح ، لأنّ الذين تحفظ أجسادهم هم الأنبياء دون غيرهم ،
ويرجح هذا أيضاً ذلك الكتاب الذي وجد عند رأسه ، لا شكّ أنه كتاب نبيّ ، 
فالأمور الغيبيّة التي تضمنها لا تكون إلا وحياً سماوياً ،
والترجيح لكونه من بني إسرائيل لأمرين :
الأول : ظن الصحابة أنّه دانيال ، ويكونون قد علموا ذلك من قرائن لم تذكر .
والثاني : الكتاب الذي وجد عند رأسه ، ويبدو أنه كان مكتوباً بالعبرانية ،
لأنّ الذي ترجمه هو أبيّ بن كعب ، وقد كان قبل إسلامه يهودياً .

----------


## أبو مسهر

بل الأرض تحفظ أجساد الصالحين و الأولياء أيضا
و دانيال المذكور فى الكتاب المقدس ليس هو الذى عثر على جثته ابن الخطاب رضى الله عنه
فالأول كان قبل المسيح صلى الله عليه و سلم بزمن أما الآخر فكان بعد المسيح صلى الله عليه وسلم
و عموما فالقصتان مختلتطان فلا يتميز فيهما النبى من الآخر ، فقد نال من الكتاب المقدس ما ناله .
و غالب الظن أن الأحاديث الواردة بذكرة من الإسرائيليات و إن صحت أسانيدها
هذا و الله أعلم .
تباركتم

----------


## الأحوذي

أثبت النبوة لدانيال الموجود في عهد الصحابة أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب 
فقد جاء في مصنف أبي شيبة 8/31 (حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن أبي عمران الجوني عن أنس أنهم لما فتحوا تستر قال : فوجد رجلا *أنفه ذراع في التابوت*، كانوا يستظهرون ويستبطرون به ، فكتب أبو موسى إلى عمر بن الخطاب بذلك ، فكتب عمر : إن هذا نبي من الانبياء والنار لا تأكل الانبياء ، والارض لا تأكل الانبياء ، فكتب أن أنظر أنت وأصحابك - يعني أصحاب أبي موسى - فادفنوه في مكان لا يعلمه أحد غيركما ، قال : فذهبت أنا وأبو موسى فدفناه.)
وحسبك بأمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب 
وهو كذلك رأي أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه ومن معه 
قال الشيخ عبد العزيز الطريفي - وفقه الله - في التحجيل:
(وأما أثر أبي موسى فأغفله ولم يذكره:وقد أخرجه أبو بكر ابن أبي شيبة في "المصنف": (3/26،27) وابن أبي خيثمة في "التاريخ" وأبو بكر ابن أبي داود في "كتاب الشريعة" وابن حزم في "المحلى": (9/45 - ط. المنيرية) من طريق همام عن قتادة عن زرارة بن أوفى عن مطرف بن مالك أبي الرِّباب أنه قال: شهدت فتح تستر مع الأشعري قال: فأصابنا دانيال بالسوس، قال: فكان أهل السوس إذا أسنوا أخرجوه فاستقوا به وأصبنا معه ستين جرة مختمة قال: ففتحنا جرة من أدناها وجرة من أوسطها وجرة من أقصاها فوجدنا في كل جرة عشرة آلاف. قال همام: ما أره إلا قال: عشرة آلاف، وأصبنا معه ربطتين من كتان، وأصبنا معه ربعة فيها كتاب، وكان أول رجل وقع عليه من بلعنبر يقال له حرقوص قال: أعطاه الأشعري الربطتين وأعطاه مائتي درهم قال: ثم إنه طلب إليه الربطتين بعد ذلك فأبى أن يردهما وشقهما عمائم بين أصحابه، قال: وكان معنا أجير نصراني يسمى نعيماً قال: بيعوني هذه الربعة بما فيها قالوا: إن لم يكن فيها ذهب أو فضة أو كتاب الله، قال: فإن الذي فيها كتاب الله، فكرهوا أن يبيعوا الكتاب، فبعناه الربعة بدرهمين، ووهبنا له الكتاب، قال قتادة: فمن ثم كره بيع المصاحف لأن الأشعري وأصحابه كرهوا ذلك الكتاب.
وهذا اللفظ لابن أبي شيبة، وإسناده صحيح، رجاله ثقات.)انتهى
وأثبتها النووي في تهذيب الأسماء ص 251 فقال:
(دانيال النبى - صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو ممن أتاه الله عز وجل الحكمة والنبوة، وكان فى أيام بختنصر. قال أهل التواريخ: أسره بختنصر مع من أسره من بنى إسرائيل وحبسهم، ثم رأى بختنصر رؤيا أفزعته وعجز الناس عن تفسيرها، ففسرها دانيال فأعجبه وأكرمه. قالوا: وقبره بنهر السوس، والله أعلم )

وأثبتها الألباني قال في تخريج أحاديث فضائل الشام ودمشق ص 51-52 : (ورد النهي عن تتبع آثار الأنبياء والدعاء عندها عن الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب في ثلاث قصص .... وذكر منها ما وقع في عهده رضي الله عنه من تعميه قبر دانيال. وقال: (أثر صحيح) 
روى أبو خلدة خالد بن دينار قال ما مختصره حدثنا ابو العالية قال لما فتحنا تستر وجدنا في بيت مال الهرمزان سريرا عليه رجل ميت قلت فما صنعتم بالرجل قال حفرنا بالنهار ثلاثة عشر قبرا متفرقة فلما كان الليل دفناه وسوينا القبور كلها لتعميه على الناس لاينبشونه قلت وما يرجون منه قال كانت السماء إذا حبست عنهم أبرزوا السرير فيمطرون قلت من كنتم تظنون الرجل قال رجل يقال له دانيال رواه ابن اسحق في مغازيه ورواه غيره على وجوه أخر وفي بعضها أن الدفن كان بأمر عمر.)

----------


## مختار الديرة

هل صح في نبوة دانيال خبر مرفوع إلى رسول الله غير ما تقدم

----------


## خزانة الأدب

قد رأيت ما فعل عمر رضي الله عنه بكتاب دانيال
لقد خفق الرجل بالدرة وأمره بغسل الكتب
وبالتأكيد لم يصعد على المنبر، ولم يردد عبارة (*النبي دانيال صلى الله عليه وسلم)*، التي كررها الأخ الفاضل، من غير إيراد أي شيء قد يشكك في الكتاب!

طبعاً لا إشكال في أن يكون دانيال أحد الأنبياء غير المقصوصين
وكذلك لا إشكال في الاحتجاج علي اليهود والنصارى بما ورد في أسفارهم - ومنها دانيال - بشأن نبوة سيدنا محمد *صلى الله عليه وسلم*
الإشكال هو:
هل يجوز للمسلمين فيما بينهم الاحتجاج بكتاب دانيال على تفسير معين لأحداث الحاضر والمستقبل؟ إسرائيل مثلاً؟
هذا ما تفعله الأصولية البروتستانتية الصهيونية! 
دون الكاثوليك والأرثوذكس وجمهور البروتستانت!
وهي معذورة من جهة أن الكتاب عندها وحي سماوي معصوم!

ولعلم القارئ الكريم:
محققو اليهود والنصارى يقولون إن الكتاب مزيف!
وأنه مكتوب بعد موته بأربعة قرون، أي بعد وقوع الحوادث المذكورة فيه!

----------


## محمد المبارك

قال الحافظ في الفتح : 
‏قوله ( وحدثوا عن بني إسرائيل ولا حرج ) ‏
‏أي لا ضيق عليكم في الحديث عنهم لأنه كان تقدم منه صلى الله عليه وسلم الزجر عن الأخذ عنهم والنظر في كتبهم ثم حصل التوسع في ذلك .
وكأن النهي وقع قبل استقرار الأحكام الإسلامية والقواعد الدينية خشية الفتنة , ثم لما زال المحذور وقع الإذن في ذلك لما في سماع الأخبار التي كانت في زمانهم من الاعتبار .
وقيل : معنى قوله " لا حرج " : لا تضيق صدوركم بما تسمعونه عنهم من الأعاجيب فإن ذلك وقع لهم كثيرا , وقيل : لا حرج في أن لا تحدثوا عنهم لأن قوله أولا : " حدثوا " صيغة أمر تقتضي الوجوب فأشار إلى عدم الوجوب وأن الأمر فيه للإباحة بقوله :
" ولا حرج " أي في ترك التحديث عنهم . 
وقيل : المراد رفع الحرج عن حاكي ذلك لما في أخبارهم من الألفاظ الشنيعة نحو قولهم ( اذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا ) وقولهم : ( اجعل لنا إلها ) .
وقيل : المراد ببني إسرائيل أولاد إسرائيل نفسه وهم أولاد يعقوب , والمراد حدثوا عنهم بقصتهم مع أخيهم يوسف , وهذا أبعد الأوجه . 
وقال مالك: المراد جواز التحدث عنهم بما كان من أمر حسن , أما ما علم كذبه فلا . 
وقيل : المعنى حدثوا عنهم بمثل ما ورد في القرآن والحديث الصحيح . وقيل : المراد جواز التحدث عنهم بأي صورة وقعت من انقطاع أو بلاغ لتعذر الاتصال في التحدث عنهم , بخلاف الأحكام الإسلامية فإن الأصل في التحدث بها الاتصال , ولا يتعذر ذلك لقرب العهد . 
وقال الشافعي : من المعلوم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يجيز التحدث بالكذب , فالمعنى حدثوا عن بني إسرائيل بما لا تعلمون كذبه , وأما ما تجوزونه فلا حرج عليكم في التحدث به عنهم وهو نظير قوله : " إذا حدثكم أهل الكتاب فلا تصدقوهم ولا تكذبوهم " ولم يرد الإذن ولا المنع من التحدث بما يقطع بصدقه . ‏اهـ

----------


## ابن الرومية

ما زال المسلمون يتحدثون فيما بينهم بآثار اهل الكتاب و يستأنسون بها...و انما الفيصل فيما يبدو لي هو في نفس نص الحديث...فالذي لا حرج فيه ان يحدثوا به و خاصة ما كان عاضدا لمعنى او اصل شرعي متيقن...دون ان يبلغ الأمر الى معنى القطع و و الاحتجاج..لأن فيه مظنة الاختلاف و تكثيره لغير داع اذ عمدة احتجاج المسلمين على بعضهم سيكون على ما ليس فيه هدى مبين على ما لمح اليه عمر رضي الله عنه بتلاوته مع ما عرفناه من سيرته و سيرة غيره من الصحابة انه كان يحدث بآثار اهل الكتاب بدون مشاكل..و احنا مش ناقصين اختلاف اكثر من الموجود على ما هو مقطوع به أصلا  :Smile: ...فالتحدث بشكل بعيد عن القطع و من باب المبشرات و ايراد الوقائع كما فعل الشيخ سفر لا حرج فيه...دون ان يصل الأمر الى الاحتجاج به او تكلف الاعتناء به و حفظه اذ هذا يكون منبعه القطع به و  اعتقاد او طلب الهدى منه..و الله أعلم

----------


## علي الغامدي

<LI class=title>نبوءة دانيال العظمى الشيخ الدكتور سفر بن عبدالرحمن الحوالي 
من كتاب: نبوءة دانيال العظمى 


رأى الملك نبوخذ نصر أو "بختنصر " رؤيا أزعجته، استدعى السحرة والعرافين لبيانها وتأويلها فعجزوا كلهم، ولكن دانيال تضرع إلى الله تعالى، فألهمه الرؤيا وتفسيرها، ولما دخل على الملك، قال له: 'السر الذي طلبه الملك لا تقدر الحكماء ولا السحرة ولا المجوس ولا المنجمون أن يبينوه للملك، لكن يوجد إله في السموات كاشف الأسرار وقد عرَّف [الإلـهُ] الملكَ ما يكون في الأيام الأخيرة -وشرح ذلك قائلاً: أنت أيها الملك كنت تنظر وإذا بتمثال عظيم. 

هذا التمثال العظيم البهي جداً وقف قبالتك ومنظره هائل، رأس هذا التمثال من ذهب جيد، صدره وذراعاه من فضة. بطنه وفخذاه من نحاس، ساقاه من حديد، قدماه بعضها من حديد والبعض من خزف، كنت تنظر إلى أن قطع حجر بغير يدين فضرب التمثال على قدميه اللتين من حديد وخزف فسحقهما. فانسحق حينئذ الحديد والخزف والنحاس والفضة والذهب معاً وصارت كعصافة البيدر في الصيف، فحملتها الريح فلم يوجد لها مكان، أما الحجر الذي ضرب التمثال فصار جبلاً كبيراً وملأ الأرض كلها، هذا هو الحلم، فنخبر بتعبيره قدام الملك: - 

أنت أيها الملك ملك ملوك، لأن إله السموات أعطاك مملكة واقتداراً وسلطاناً وفخراً، وحيثما يسكن بنو البشر ووحوش البر وطيور السماء دفعها ليدك وسلطك عليها جميعها، فأنت هذا الرأس من ذهب، وبعدك تقوم مملكة أخرى أصغر منك، ومملكة ثالثة أخرى من نحاس فتتسلط على كل الأرض، وتكون مملكة رابعة صلبة كالحديد، لأن الحديد يدك ويسحق كل شيء، وكالحديد الذي يكسر تسحق وتكسر كل هؤلاء. 

وبما رأيت القدمين والأصابع بعضها من خزف الفخار والبعض من حديد فالمملكة تكون منقسمة ويكون فيها قوة الحديد من حيث إنك رأيت الحديد مختلطاً بخزف الطين، وأصابع القدمين بعضها من حديد والبعض من خزف، فبعض المملكة يكون قوياً والبعض قصماً، وبما رأيت الحديد مختلطاً بخزف الطين فإنهم يختلطون بنسل الناس ولكن لا يتلاصق هذا بذاك كما أن الحديد لا يختلط بالخزف، وفي أيام هؤلاء الملوك يقيم إلـه السموات مملكة لن تنقرض أبداً وملكها لا يترك لشعب آخر، وتسحق وتفني كل هذه الممالك وهي تثبت إلى الأبد، لأنك رأيت أنه قد قطع حجر من جبل لا بيدين فسحق الحديد والنحاس والخزف والفضة والذهب. 

الله العظيم قد عرّف الملكَ ما سيأتي بعد هذا. الحلم حق وتعبيره يقين. 

حينئذ خرَّ بختنصر على وجهه وسجد "لـدانيال" وأمر بأن يقدموا لـه تقدمة وروائح سرور. فأجاب الملك دانيال وقال: حقاً إن إلهكم إله الآلهة ورب الملوك وكاشف الأسرار إذ استطعت على كشف هذا السر'. 

هذا نص الرؤيا التي توصف دائماً بأنها أشهر وأصدق الرؤى الكتابية التاريخية، وتأويلها لا يحتاج إلى ذكاء ولا يصح فيه الخلاف؛ لأن النبي نفسه قد أوّلها، ولكن أهل الكتاب تعمدوا التلبيس وافتعلوا الاختلاف حسداً من عند أنفسهم من بعدما تبين لهم الحق، فقد أقروا بهذه الرؤيا وتأويلها قروناً، دون أن يدخلهم ريب في أنها على ظاهرها، وأن المملكة الأولى (الرأس الذهبي) هي مملكة بابل ، وأن المملكة الثانية (الصدر الفضي) هي مملكة فارس ، التي قامت بعد بابل وسيطرت على العراق وبلاد الشام ومصر ، وأن المملكة الثالثة (الفخذ من النحاس) هي مملكة اليونان الذين اجتاحوا مملكة الفرس بقيادة الإسكندر المقدوني سنة (333 ق.م) وأن المملكة الرابعة (الرجلين من حديد ثم حديد وخزف) هي الامبراطورية الرومانية التي انقسمت إلى شرقية عاصمتها بيزنطة = القسطنطينية ، وغربية عاصمتها روما . 

لم يكن أحد من أهل الكتاب يشك في هذا إطلاقاً، بل كانوا جميعاً - لشدة إيمانهم به - ينتظرون المملكة الخامسة (مملكة الله)، التي تدمر ممالك الشرك والكفر والظلم، لاسيما المملكة الرابعة التي اضطهدتهم، فهي التي أذاقت اليهود الخسف والهوان ودمرت القدس سنة (70م) ونصبت الأصنام في المسجد، كما اشتهر عدد من أباطرتها بتعذيب النصارى بألوان من البشاعة والفظاعة قلَّ نظيرها في التاريخ، وليس نيرون الطاغية المشهور إلا واحداً منهم، وظلوا مضطهدين لهم ثلاثة قرون حتى دخل قسطنطين في النصرانية المحرفة، واستمر الاضطهاد لليهود والموحدين من النصارى وسائر الفرق المخالفة. 

الممالك الخمس الواردة في نبوءة دانيال التي عبَّر فيها رؤيا بختنصر وقد ذكرنا ما قبلها للإيضاح.[15] 

الدولة: 

الدولة الإسلامية التي حكمت بكتاب الله "التوراة". 

أهم ملوكها: 

داود عليه السلام حكم من (1013-973 ق.م). 

سليمان عليه السلام حكم من(973-933 ق.م). 

ثم انقسمت مملكة بني إسرائيل إلى مملكة يهوذا وإسرائيل. 

موقعها من الرؤية 

قبل دانيال عليه السلام 

الدولة: 

مملكة الآشوريين (بابل ) 

أهم ملوكها: 

سرجون الثاني حكم من772- 705ق.م. 

أخضع الأراضي المقدسة لحكم الآشوريين. 

الدولة: 

مملكة الكلدان (بابل ). 

أهم ملوكها: 

بختنصر حكم من 630 - 562 ق. م. 

دمر القدس وأخذ الإسرائيليين أسرى إلى بابل وعاصره دانيال وعبر رؤياه المشهورة. 

موقعها من الرؤيا: 

المملكة الأولى في الرؤيا (الرأس الذهبي). 


الدولة: 

مملكة الفرس الأخمينيين. 

أهم ملوكها: 

قورش الذي قضى على الكلدان 

حكم من (550 - 529) ق.م. 

موقعها من الرؤيا: 

المملكة الثانية (الصدر الفضي). 


الدولة: 

مملكة اليونان 

أهم ملوكها: 

الإسكندر الكبير الثالث 

حكم من (336 - 323) ق.م واستولى على الأراضي المقدسة (333) ق.م. 

موقعها من الرؤيا: 

المملكة الثالثة (الفخذ النحاسي) 


الدولة: 

مملكة الروم. 

أهم ملوكها: 

1 - الامبراطور أغسطين مؤسس النظام الامبراطوري الذي في أيامه ولد المسيح عليه السلام. 

2- دقليد يانوس الذي قسم الامبراطورية دولتين: شرقية وغربية، لكل منهما قيصر مستقل. حكم من (284 -305) م. 

3- قسطنطين الأول مؤسس القسطنطينية ومعتنق النصرانية توفي سنة (337م). 

4- هرقل حكم سنة (610م) وفتح المسلمون الأراضي المقدسة في عهده وودعها إلى الأبد. 

موقعها من الرؤيا 

المملكة الرابعة ( الساقان الحديديان والأقدام من خزف وحديد ) . 


في ذلك الجو القاتم من الاضطهاد كان أهل الكتاب ينتظرون المملكة الخامسة بفارغ الصبر، وكانوا يعلمون يقيناً أنها ستقوم على يد نبي آخر الزمان، المسمى عندهم "أركون السلام"، الذي على كتفه خاتم النبوة، والذي بشَّر به الأنبياء كلهم، حتى أن المهتدين من علمائهم جمعوا من سفر أشعياء وحده ثلاثين بشرى به [16] وكانوا يعرفون زمن بعثته بكثير من الدلائل النصية، والعلامات الكونية، ويترقبون تلك الدلائل والعلامات حتى جاء اليوم الذي قال فيه الامبراطور المتعبد العالم بدينهم هرقل : 'قد ظهر ملك أمة الختان'، وأيقن بذلك وشهد وهو زعيم الكفر الكتابي لزعيم الكفر الأمي حينذاك أبي سفيان [[بأن ملكه سيبلغ موضع قدميَّ   ]] كما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح المشهور . 

وفعلاً! قامت المملكة الربانية الخامسة، وملكت موضع قدمي هرقل ، وغادر الشام وهو يقول: 'سلام عليكِ يا سورية ، سلام لا لقاء بعده!!' 

قامت فسحقت ممالك الوثنية ، وسيطرت على معظم المعمورة بالعدل والسلام، وكانت مساحتها تزيد على مساحة القمر. ودخل تحت لوائها من كل شعوب الأرض طوائف عظيمة، وهنا فقط! تفرق أهل الكتاب واختلفوا!! 

وَمَا تَفَرَّقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَةُ [البينة:4] 

وَآتَيْنَاهُمْ بَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْأَمْرِ فَمَا اخْتَلَفُوا إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْياً بَيْنَهُمْ  [الجاثية:17]!! 

فمنهم -وهم كثير جداً- من آمن واهتدى، ومنهم من كفر وذهبوا في كفرهم شيعاً لا حصر لها، ولا يزالون يتكاثرون وينقسمون كما تتكاثر الجراثيم!! 

ويهمنا هنا الإشارة إلى اختلافهم بشأن رؤيا دانيال الواضحة: 

لقد انقلبوا على أعقابهم!فبعد أن كانوا لا يختلفون أبداً في تأويل المملكة الرابعة (مملكة الروم) نراهم يتعسفون تأويلها، ويتعمدون تأجيلها أو تحويلها، أو على الأقل التعتيم عليها، كل ذلك تخلصاً وهروباً من الإقرار بالمملكة الأخيرة، على ما سبق إيضاحه في الفصل السابق. 

وبلغ الأمر ذروته وعنفوانه في الحركة الأصولية الصهيونية النصرانية. 

وقبل أن نعرض تأويلهم ومدى صحته نذكِّر بأن الرؤيا رسمت صورة بليغة لممالك الكفر، التي تعبد الأصنام المنحوتة من دون الله تعالى. 

إن هذه الممالك هي بذاتها صنم لـه رأس، وصدر، وفخذ، ورجلان، وأصابع، صنم يجسد الوثنيات كلها؛ لكي تتضح في المقابل صورة الجبل الذي ينتصب مكان الصنم. 

رمز في منتهى البساطة وصورة في غاية الوضوح، وما فعله هؤلاء هو تشويه هائل لا يتسق مع الصورة بحال. 

فهم - لكي يجعلوا الجبل هو الألفية عند نـزول المسيح الثاني كما يعتقد النصارى، أو مملكة داود العظمى التي يرأسها المسيح اليهودي كما يعتقد اليهود - قالوا: إن هناك فجوة في نبوءة دانيال، وجعلوها بين الساقين والقدمين!!! ومن المعلوم أن طول المسافة الزمنية بين رأس التمثال وساقيه - أي: بين مملكتي بابل والروم (من وفاة بختنصر إلى استيلاء تيطس على القدس ) هو ستة قرون تقريباً لا أكثر. 

وهذه الفجوة التي يفتعلونها بين الساق والقدم طولها ألفا سنة!! 

والمصيبة أنها ستظل تطول حتى قيام الساعة! فلنتخيل هذا التمثال الغريب الذي تطول الفجوة بين أعلاه وأسفله كل يوم!! 

إنها صورة لا يصدقها العقل فضلاً عن أن يقبلها فنان أو يستحسنها ناظر. 

وقد عرفنا لماذا افتعلوا هذه الفجوة، فالسؤال إذن! بماذا سدوا الفجوة؟! 

لقد انتـزعوا " قطع غيار " شاذة من تمثال آخر وأرادوا إلحامها بالتمثال!! 

إن هذا التـزوير لم ينجح، ولكنه بلا ريب ألقى ظلالاً من الضباب حول الرمز لابد من تجليته. 

وجد هؤلاء أن لدانيال رؤيا أخرى - أو بالأصح في سفره رؤيا أخرى في الفصل السابع - هي رؤيا الحيوانات الأربعة، فسرقوا الحيوان الرابع وركبوه في التمثال، مما يذكرنا بأكذوبة "بلتداون" التي ارتكبها بعض الداروينيين حين أراد سد الحلقة المفقودة في سلسلة التطور، فركّب جمجمة من أعضاء إنسان وأعضاء قرد!! 

والفرق أن الغش في الدين أعظم منه في أي شيء آخر!! 

تقول الرؤيا الأخيرة: 'إن دانيال رأى أنه صعد من البحر المحيط أربعة حيوانات عظيمة مختلفة: - الأول: كالأسد، ولـه جناحا نسر...، والثاني: كالدب، وفي فمه ثلاثة أضلع، والثالث: مثل النمر، وله أربعة أجنحة وأربعة رءوس، والرابع: حيوان هائل قوي لـه أسنان من حديد، أكل وداس بقية الحيوانات برجليه، وله عشرة قرون طلع بينها قرن صغير طلعت من قدامه ثلاثة قرون، وظهر لهذا القرن الصغير عيون، وفم إنسان، فتكلم بإلحاد وكفر، ثم تكون نهاية القرن الصغير هي الهلاك على يد قديم الأيام ذي العرش الذي تخدمه الألوف المؤلفة!! 

وبقيت الحيوانات الأخرى حية لكن نزع عنهم سلطانهم!!'. 

وقد فسرت الرواية نفسها الحيوان الرابع بأنه 'مملكة رابعة على الأرض مخالفة لسائر الممالك تأكل الأرض كلها وتدوسها، والقرون العشرة من المملكة هي عشرة ملوك يقومون ويقوم بعدهم آخر وهو مخالف الأولين ويذل ثلاثة ملوك ويتكلم بكلامٍ ضد العليّ'. 

وأخيراً يبيد ملكه على يد "قديسي العليّ" الذين تؤكد هذه الرؤيا مراراً أن العاقبة لهم، وأنهم يمتلكون المملكة التي لا تزول!! 

ربما لأن للحيوان الرابع أسناناً من حديد، والمملكة الرابعة تكون من حديد، قالوا: إن المملكة الرابعة هي الحيوان الرابع - لاسيما وكل منهما هو "الرابع" لما سبقه - وقالوا: إن هذه المملكة رمز لـأوروبا التي سيكون فيها عشر دول قومية يخضع لها العالم قبل نزول المسيح!! 

وعليه تكون المملكة الخامسة هي الألفية السعيدة عند نـزول المسيح. 

ومن السهل إبطال هذا الرأي من وجوه كثيرة :- 

1- أن يقال: ما تعبير الحيوانات الثلاثة الأخرى إذن؟ مع أنهم مهما فسروها فلا يصح أي تعبير يناقض ما فسره دانيال نفسه، فكيف تظل الثلاثة الممالك في التمثال هي الممالك القديمة، والرابعة هي أوروبا الحديثة؟! 

إنها مفارقة واضحة، فالمنطق السليم يفرض إما أن نحمل الرؤيا على الرؤيا كلياً، وإما نجعلهما منفصلتين كليا،ً وهو الصحيح!! 

2- الحيوانات طلعت متجاورة وغلبها الرابع دفعة واحدة، أما الممالك في الرؤيا الأولى فمتتابعة متوالية كل منها غلب ما قبله. 

3 - الحيوانات الأربعة طلعت من البحر المحيط، والممالك الأربع قامت في الشرق، والخامسة (الإسلامية) قامت في المنطقة نفسها، ثم امتدت شرقاً وغرباً حتى وصلت في أيام المغول والترك إلى شمال أوروبا وسيطرت على شرقها كله . 

4- الحيوانات الثلاثة تسلط عليها الرابع؛ لكنها بقيت حية، أما الممالك الثلاث فقد اندثرت مطلقاً. 

5- تعبيرهم الرؤيا الأخيرة باطل في نفسه؛ فإنها ذكرت حيواناً لـه عشرة قرون، وفسرتها بأنه مملكة لها عشرة ملوك، فتفسيرهم بأنها عشر ممالك متجاورة باطل. 

وهكذا فالقول بأن هذه الممالك العشر هي التحالف الأوروبي أيام نابليون -كما ذكر ( بيتز ص:251) أو الاتحاد الأوروبي الحالي -كما يـزعم المعاصرون لا يصح تعبيراً ولا واقعاً، فهو يناقض كلا الرؤيتين ويخالف الواقع، فـأمريكا وحدها اليوم أقوى من الاتحاد الأوروبي كله، والاتحاد الأوروبي لم يعد عشر دول بل زاد كثيراً . 

ونحن لا نريد أن نخوض في تعبير الرؤيا، لكن في إمكاننا أن نقول: إن الحيوانات الأربع التي طلعت من وراء المحيط هي الامبراطورية البريطانية الأسد، وروسيا الشيوعية الدب. 

أما الثالث: شبيه النمر ذو الرءوس الأربعة والأجنحة الأربعة، فقد يكون الدول الكاثوليكية الاستعمارية الأربع فرنسا ، وإيطاليا ، وأسبانيا ، والبرتغال أو تحالف دول آسيا المسماة: النمور وهي ثمان!! 

وبالطبع سيكون الحيوان الرابع الذي أكلها وداسها هو الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (أو حلف الناتو عموماً)، أما القديسون الذين سيدوسون أمريكا فلا يحتاجون إلى تفسير؛ بل إلى الانتظار. 

ونقول للأصوليين: 

إن أعجبكم هذا التعبير فخذوه واستريحوا، وإن رددتموه وقلتم: ظنٌّ وتخمينٌ! قلنا: نعم؛ ولكن أي الظنين أولى؟ ولماذا ظنكم أنتم يقين وظننا نحن وهم؟! 

أما اليقين بهذا الشأن فهو أمران: 

1 - أن الروم ذات قرون كما أخبر النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: {فارس نطحة أو نطحتان، ثم يفتحها الله، ولكن الروم ذات القرون كلما هلك قرن قام قرن آخر   }. 

2 - أن المعركة بيننا وبينهم سجال إلى أن يكون الفتح الأخير لـروما وينـزل المسيح عليه السلام، وهذا ما لا يعلم زمان وقوعه إلا الله، وعليه فلا يعلم عدد قرون الروم إلا الله تعالى، وربما كانت العشرة المذكورة في الرؤيا لا مفهوم لها؛ بل مجرد رمز، وهذا مذهبٌ لهم في الأعداد المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس كله[17] هذا إن لم نقل: إن في الرؤيا تحريفاً وإضافة!! 

وعلى أي حال نحن نعلم أن هذه الرؤيا والخلاف فيها قد لا يثير ثائرة القوم إلا إذا تعرفنا على القرن الصغير الملحد من هو؟! 

فقد ذهب طائفة منهم إلى أنه دولة الإسلام؟ 

وأن التجديف والإلحاد هو إنكار المسلمين لألوهية المسيح!! 

وهذا عجيب! إذ كيف تكون المملكة الخامسة العظمى الأبدية قرناً صغيراً من قرون حيوان من الحيوانات الأربعة الذي له غير هذا القرن عشرة قرون كبرى؟!! 

وكيف تكون الأمة الإسلامية التي شملت العرب والفرس والترك والبربر والزنج والهنود والتتار وغيرهم مجرد قرن من الروم؟! وقرن صغير أيضاً؟! 

إن النـزول بالبحث العلمي إلى هذا الحد يوجب الإعراض والضرب صفحاً عن هذا اللغو؛ لاسيما وأنه لا علاقة للمسيح وألوهيته بالرؤيا من قريب ولا من بعيد، بل السفر كله توحيد. 

وذهبت طائفة منهم إلى أن القرن الصغير هو الوحش المذكور في سفر الرؤيا!! 

وهنا ينبغي أن نعتذر للقارئ المسلم عن الاسترسال في ذكر الغرائب الحيوانية، ولا يظن أننا سنورد فيلم الرعب الطويل المسمى: سفر الرؤيا! 

ونرجو منه أن يتأمل معنا هذا الوحش في لقطة لا تتعدى الثواني من هذا الفيلم، وليعلم أن القوم في الغرب أضاعوا ويضيعون في هذا ما يعد بالملايين من ساعات العمل، بل ربما من أيام العمل، وأن الكتب المتعلقة بها أكثر الكتب مبيعاً في أمريكا !! 

فماذا علينا لو تحملنا دقائق وصفحات لنردهم إلى الصواب، ونريحهم من العناء ونحمد الله على اليقين؟! 

يقول سفر الرؤيا : 'ثم وقفت على رمل البحر، فرأيت وحشاً طالعاً من البحر لـه سبعة رءوس وعشرة قرون، وعلى قرونه عشرة تيجان، وعلى رءوسه اسم تجديف (أي إلحاد وزندقة)، والوحش الذي رأيته كان شبه نمر، وقوائمه كقوائم دب، وفمه كفم أسد، وأعطاه التنين قدرته وعرشه وسلطاناً عظيماً، ورأيت واحداً من رؤوسه كأنه مذبوح للموت وجرحه المميت قد شفي، وتعجبت كل الأرض وراء الوحش'. 

لقد حاول ت.ب.بيتز - وهو أجود شارح لسفر الرؤيا - أن يصيب كبد الحقيقة، ويدل قومه على القرن الصغير الملحد، الذي يخرج من بين قرون الروم، ولكنه لم يستطع لأسباب: 

الأول مشترك بين كل الباحثين، وهو: اختلاط الحق بالباطل في الأسفار، واستحالة تمييز المحرَّف من الباقي على أصله؛ بل المضاف والمحذوف. 

الثاني مشترك بينه وبين أكثر باحثي أهل ملته كما أسلفنا، وهو: جعل النبوات كلها في زمن المسيح القادم، وتجاهله المطبق للإسلام رسالة وحضارة ومملكة!! 

الثالث يخصه، وهو: أنه هلك قبل قيام رجسة الخراب إسرائيل، فكان من الصعب عليه أن يُفسر الأحداث بدقة. 

لكن لما يتميز به شرحه سوف نجعله نموذجاً لتصحيح المنهج. 

يقرر بيتز أن الوحش هو نظير القرن الصغير في نبوءة دانيال (مع التنبيه إلى أن في سفر الرؤيا وحشين اثنين!!). 'وهو في الوقت نفسه الشكل الجديد الذي ستتخذه الامبراطورية الرومانية، الذي سيفاجئ العالم قبل نزول المسيح لإقامة ملكوته الذي هو المملكة الأخيرة الأبدية في نظره. 

وهو لما رأى أن الفجوة كبيرة، وقرونها الزمنية كثيرة، لا يسدها عشرة ملوك ولو حكم كل ملك قرناً، جاء بتأويل جديد هو أن القرن ليس ملكاً! بل هو شكل من أشكال الحكم، كالشكل الجمهوري أو الامبراطوري مثلاً، ولكل شكل ملوكه الكثيرون، لكنه لم يفصل لنا كل الأشكال؛ بل جعل السادس هو الامبراطوري، وافترض أن الشكل السابع عتيد أن يقوم. 

أما الثامن والنهائي فهو: حكومة الوحش الذي هو القرن الصغير" 'ولأول مرة -بل من النادر- أن تجد في كلام القوم -على كثرته وإسهابه- مثل هذا الكلام الرصين الذي يشبه في أوله كلام فقهاء الإسلام، يقول: نلاحظ وجه شبه بين هذا الوحش وبين قرن دانيال الصغير، فقد حارب القرن الصغير القديسين فغلبهم.'. 

كما أعطي للوحش أن يصنع حرباً مع القديسين ويغلبهم. (رؤ/ 13: 7). 

وكما في دانيال يتكلم القرن بكلام ضد العلي. (7: 25). 

هكذا في الرؤيا يفتح الوحش فمه بالتجديف على الله. (13: 6). 

وكما أن سلطة القرن الصغير تدوم إلى زمان وأزمنة ونصف زمان(دا/7: 25). 

كذلك سيبقى سلطان الوحش اثنين وأربعين شهراً. (رؤ/ 13: 5). 

وهي نفس المدة المذكورة في دانيال ولو اختلف الاصطلاح.(189 -190). 

وهنا لنا وقفة يسيرة؛ فالقوم كالعادة لابد أن يتناقضوا ويحيروا العقل، إذ كيف يوجد شكل سياسي يحكم فيه مجموعة من الملوك، ويكون مجموع حكمهم هذه المدة الوجيزة؟! ثم إنه لم يثبت على رأي واحد، بل جعله مرة شخصاً حاكماً، وأخرى هيئة أو جمعية تآمرية - كما سنرى -. 

فلنتابع معه الأحوال والأحداث المتعلقة بالوحش لكي نعرف هذا القرن الصغير المشئوم؟! 

عن هذا يقرر بيتز أمورا ً: - 

1 - أن الوحش سيكون في أورشليم (193). ويقرر: 'إن أورشليم هي النقطة المركزية التي تتجمع حولها الحوادث المذكورة هنا بلغة الرموز'. (ونذكِّر القراء بأنه كتب هذا والقدس شبه منسية عندهم إلا من قليل من السّوّاح أو الزائرين). 

2 - الوحش (إسرائيلي لكنه لا يبالي بيَهْوَه إلـه الأمة، ولا بالمسيَّا الموعود المنتظر رجاء الأمة، ولا حتى بالآلهة الباطلة التي طالما مالت إليـها الأمة...). 

3 - يتحالف الوحش مـع (رأس الامبراطورية الرومانية ومركز القوة والسلطة العالمية) (200). 

4 - يجزم (بيتز ) أن هذا الرئيس الروماني ليس أحداً من الأباطرة السابقين، بل هو الذي سيأتي عند قيام رجسة الخراب التي تحدث عنها دانيال وذكّر بها المسيح مرة أخرى، ويقول: 'من مواضع كثيرة في كلمة الله -أي الكتاب المقدس - يتبين أن العشرة الأسباط سيجتمعون في أورشليم بعد خلاصها وعتقها - أي: قبل نزول المسيح - وهناك يحتملون نار الضيقة العظيمة في أشدها، بينما إسرائيل الذين رفضوا المسيح سيجتمعون إليها قبل ذلك" أي: في يوم غضب الرب على الدولة الرجسة، الذي سنعقد لـه فصلاً قادماً بعنوان ( يوم غضب الرب ). 

مرة أخرى ينبغي أن نتذكّر أنه هلك قبل قيام دولة إسرائيل بكثير: 

1 - حكومة الوحش ستكون ملحدة على النظام الغربي، لا على هدي الوحي؛ بل هي من أكبر أسباب الإلحاد والظلام. يقول: 'في أوروبا الغربية الوطن المختار للمدنية والحرية والاستنارة والتقدم، كانت نتيجة تفاعل تلك المبادئ البشرية هي قيام حكومة الوحش ملتقى الطغيان والظلام والتعاسة والتجديف'. 

2 - وتحت زعامة الوحش يقرر بيتز اعتماداً على مفهومه لرؤيا دانيال: 'سوف تتكون عصبة من الحكومات المتحالفة مؤقتاً'. 

وصفة الحلف الذي ستعقده الامبراطورية الرومانية الجديدة هو أن: 'العشرة ملوك الذين يحكمونها يصنعون رأياً واحداً ويعطون الوحش ملكهم' (ص:253). 

والعجب حقاً هو أنه 'ليس الوحش هو الذي يجبرهم على إطاعة أمره؛ بل هو عمل تطوعي يقومون به من جانبهم' 253). 

كما أنه ليس من شرط الوحش أن يحكم كملك بل 'بواسطة نفوذه في مؤامرات ومشورات على أرض الامبراطورية الرومانية القديمة، أو على الأقل الجزء الغربي منها' (ص:254). 

(ونُذَكِّر بأنه كتب هذا قبل قيام الأمم المتحدة، وظهور السيطرة الصهيونية على السياسة الغربية عامة والأمريكية خاصة)!! 

3 - وعن عدو الوحش والمعركة بينهما يقول بيتز : - 'إن الحلف القائم بين الامبراطور الروماني واليهود غير المؤمنين لا يمنع غزو الجيش الشمالي، الذي -بسبب العبادة الوثنية القائمة في أورشليم في ذلك الوقت- سيباغتهم كسيل جارف، ويجلب الخراب على الأرض'. 

ولتفسير الجيش الشمالي نجده يقول: 'يجمع ملوك المشرق قواتهم ليغيروا على حدود أملاك الوحش، ومن الناحية الأخرى سيجمع الوحش باتفاقه مع ملوك الغرب قواته ويزحف إلى معركة هرمجدون المشئومة'. 

9 - وأخيراً يحدثنا بيتز عن نتيجة المعركة: 'قل أن يحلم الوحش ومساعده الأثيم أنهما سيؤخذان أسيرين من ساحة القتال التي يعجلان إليها! وأنه سيلقى بهما حيين إلى عذابات بحيرة النار الأبدية، وقلّ أن يجرؤ القديسون المتألمون المختبئون بين الجبال والمغاير فيؤمِّلون بأنهم سيرفعون رءوسهم آخر الأمر'. 

والآن وقد عرفنا الوحش نسأل: هل هذه النهاية لا تكون إلا في هرمجدون وعلى يد المسيح؟. 

إن افتراض ذلك هو الخطأ المشترك بين هؤلاء وبين بعض الباحثين المسلمين أيضاً، والفرق أن هؤلاء لا يحسبون حساباً للمنطق والعقل وسنة الله في التاريخ، أما المسلمون فيبحثون غالباً عن سنن طبيعية لتفسير الأحداث... المسلمون كمن يخطئ طريقه في النهار، أما هؤلاء فكل سيرهم في الظلمات إلا بقايا من البصيص الباهت!! 

لقد قلنا: إن بيتز كاد أن يصيب الحقيقة، ولكي نساعد قراءه على إصابتها نورد لهم تلخيصه للأحداث كما سطره (ص213). مع حذف العناصر المشيحانية، وإبقاء الموضوع في حدود المألوف، ونقرأ كلاماً بدونها فيكون هكذا: 'سوف تعود الامبراطورية الرومانية إلى الوجود.. وستكون الكتلة اليهودية قد رجعت إلى أورشليم غالباً في عدم الإيمان (ونحن نقول: بل قطعاً)... وبينما هم في أورشليم إذا بقوة عظيمة تهدد ذلك الشعب الراجع، ولكي تتقي الكتلة اليهودية شر تلك القوة فإنها... تعقد عهداً مع الرئيس العظيم الذي سيكون حاكماً للامبراطورية الرومانية في عهدها الجديد... إلا أن الحلف القائم بين الامبراطور الروماني واليهود غير المؤمنين لا يمنع غزو الجيش... الذي بسبب العبادة الوثنية القائمة في أورشليم في ذلك الوقت سيباغتهم كسيل جارف'. 

ولو أعدنا نحن كتابة الموضوع فسنقول ببساطة: 

1 - دولة إسرائيل قرن صغير خرج من الروم من بين قرونهم الاستعمارية الكبرى وقد رجع إلى الأرض المقدسة غازياً مدنساً. 

2 - الوحش أو الوحشان هما: الصهيونية ذات الوجهين أحدهما يهودي والآخر نصراني. 

3 - اليهود عامة والصهيونيون خاصة، هم دعاة الإلحاد والفساد في الأرض، وأكثر أصحاب النظريات الإلحادية منهم: ماركس ، وفرويد ، ودور كايم ، وفيشتة وأرلر ، وماركوز ، وهسّرل ، وشيلر ، وبرجسون ، ومارك بوبر . 

4 - قيام رجسة الخراب في القدس هو احتلال اليهود لها واتخاذها عاصمة لحكمهم، وهذا مما سنفصل الحديث عنه لاحقاً. 

5 - الامبراطورية الرومانية الجديدة: هي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، ويمكن أن يشتمل الاسم: الغرب كله، وهنا تتداخل مع بابل الجديدة المذكورة في النبوءات الأخرى، وهي التنين الذي أعطى الوحش القدرة والسلطان!! وسنرى نهاية هذا التنين مع نهاية رجسة الخراب في يوم غضب الرب. 

6 - الجيش الآتي من الشمال أومن الشرق هم المجاهدون المسلمون ولهذا أيضاً تفصيله في فصل آتٍ من نبوءات أخرى!! 

وبقية القصة من التحالف والحرب وحلول غضب الرب لا إشكال فيها حينئذٍ!! 

إلا أنه لا بد من الإشارة إلى سبب آخر يوجب تعديل كلام بيتـز ، وهو أن التثليث الذي أفسد عقيدة هؤلاء قد أفسد عقولهم أيضاً، فهو في (ص:211) ينسى كل ما قال، ويؤكد أن الثلاثة الأشخاص الملقبين بالقرن الصغير، والوحش، والرئيس الامبراطوري كلهم في الحقيقة شخص واحد!!! 

والمهم أن تغييراً ذا شأن لم يمس جوهر (السيناريو)، وكل ما صنعناه هو تعديل أسماء شخصيات المسرحية!! 

والعنصر الأساس في المسرحية هو (عودة اليهود إلى الأرض المقدسة بلا إيمان) بل بكفرهم القديم وإلحادهم الحديث، ومن هنا أقاموا على الأرض المباركة الطاهرة دولتهم التي سماها دانيال (رجسة الخراب)

----------


## محمد المبارك

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمود داود دسوقي خطابي

الإخوة الكرام...المؤلف ...الناشر...جميع المشاركين 
جزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

كثير من علماء المسلمين ذكروا أن الأمة الخاتمة في تفسير المنام هي امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
قال ابن حزم في قصيته الميمونة التى رد فيها على النقفور كلب الروم :فعرب وأحبوش وفرس وبربر *=** وكرديهم قد فاز قدح المراحم
وقبط وأنباط وخزر وديلم *=** وروم رموكم دونه بالقواصم
أبوا كفر أسلاف لهم فتمنعوا *=**فآبوا بحظ في السعادة لازم
به دخلوا في ملة الحق كلهم *=** ودانوا لأحكام إلاله اللوازم
به صح تفسير المنام الذي أتى *=** به دانيال قبله حتم حاتم
وهند وسند أسلموا وتدينوا *=** بدين الهدى رفض لدين الأعاجم
وشق له بدر السموات آية *=** وأشبع من صاع له كل طاعم

----------


## الطيبوني

> أثبت النبوة لدانيال الموجود في عهد الصحابة أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب 
> فقد جاء في مصنف أبي شيبة 8/31 (حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن أبي عمران الجوني عن أنس أنهم لما فتحوا تستر قال : فوجد رجلا *أنفه ذراع في التابوت*، كانوا يستظهرون ويستبطرون به ، فكتب أبو موسى إلى عمر بن الخطاب بذلك ، فكتب عمر : إن هذا نبي من الانبياء والنار لا تأكل الانبياء ، والارض لا تأكل الانبياء ، فكتب أن أنظر أنت وأصحابك - يعني أصحاب أبي موسى - فادفنوه في مكان لا يعلمه أحد غيركما ، قال : فذهبت أنا وأبو موسى فدفناه.)
> وحسبك بأمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب 
> وهو كذلك رأي أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه


لكن كيف يجمع بين هذا و بين قول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم عن عيسى عليه السلام  ( ليسَ بَيني وبَينَه نبيٌّ ) ؟

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> لكن كيف يجمع بين هذا و بين قول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم عن عيسى عليه السلام  ( ليسَ بَيني وبَينَه نبيٌّ ) ؟


بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل الطيبونى -عَوْد كريم   ------ذكر غير واحد من أهل العلم بالتاريخ والسير أن " دانيال " عليه   السلام ، كان نبيا من أنبياء بني إسرائيل ، وكان في زمن " بختنصر " الذي   خرب بيت المقدس ، وقتل من قتل من بني إسرائيل ، وأحرق التوراة .
وذكروا أنه بشر بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
" وقَالَ دَانْيَالُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ ـ وَذَكَرَ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولَ   اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِاسْمِهِ ـ فَقَالَ: "   سَتَنْزِعُ فِي قَسِيِّكَ إِغْرَاقًا، وَتَرْتَوِي السِّهَامُ بِأَمْرِكَ   يَا مُحَمَّدُ ارْتِوَاءً ".
فَهَذَا تَصْرِيحٌ بِغَيْرِ تَعْرِيضٍ، وَتَصْحِيحٌ لَيْسَ فِيهِ تَمْرِيضٌ " .
ثم ذكر شيخ الإسلام بشارتين لدانيال بالمسيح ، وبنبينا محمد عليهما الصلاة والسلام ، ثم قال :
" فَهَذِهِ نُبُوَّةُ دَانْيَالَ فِيهَا الْبِشَارَةُ بِالْمَسِيحِ،   وَالْبِشَارَةُ بِمُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَفِيهَا   مِنْ وَصْفِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَأُمَّتِهِ بِالتَّفْصِيلِ مَا يَطُولُ وَصْفُهُ،   وَقَدْ قَرَأَهَا الْمُسْلِمُونَ لَمَّا فَتَحُوا الْعِرَاقَ، كَمَا ذَكَرَ   ذَلِكَ الْعُلَمَاءُ، مِنْهُمْ أَبُو الْعَالِيَةِ " .
انتهى من "الجواب الصحيح" (5/ 275-281) .  واشتُهر أن المسلمين لما فتحوا "   تستر " عثروا عليه ، فأمر أمير المؤمنين عمر رضي الله عنه الصحابة أن   يدفنوه ، ويعمّوا على الناس قبره ؛ لئلا يفتنوا به . 
روى ابن أبي الدنيا بسند حسن - كما في "البداية والنهاية (2/379) - عَنْ   أَبِي الزِّنَادِ، قَالَ: " رَأَيْتُ فِي يَدِ أَبِي بُرْدَةَ بْنِ أَبِي   مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيِّ خَاتَمًا، نَقْشُ فَصِّهِ أَسَدَانِ بَيْنَهُمَا   رَجُلٌ يَلْحَسَانِ ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلَ، قَالَ أَبُو بُرْدَة: هَذَا خَاتَمُ   ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الْمَيِّتِ الَّذِي زَعَمَ أَهْلُ هَذِهِ الْبَلْدَةِ   أَنَّهُ دَانْيَالُ، أَخَذَهُ أَبُو مُوسَى يَوْمَ دَفَنَهُ. قَالَ أَبُو   بُرْدَةَ: فَسَأَلَ أَبُو مُوسَى عُلَمَاءَ تِلْكَ الْقَرْيَةِ عَنْ نَقْشِ   ذَلِكَ الْخَاتَمِ، فَقَالُوا: إِنَّ الْمَلِكَ الَّذِي كَانَ دَانْيَالُ   فِي سُلْطَانِهِ جَاءَهُ الْمُنَجِّمُونَ وَأَصْحَابُ الْعِلْمِ،  فَقَالُوا  لَهُ: إِنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَيْلَةَ كَذَا وَكَذَا غُلَامٌ يعورُ  مُلْكَكَ  وَيُفْسِدُهُ. فَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ: وَاللَّهِ لَا يَبْقَى تِلْكَ   اللَّيْلَةَ غُلَامٌ إِلَّا قَتَلْتُهُ. إِلَّا أَنَّهُمْ أَخَذُوا   دَانْيَالَ فَأَلْقَوْهُ فِي أَجَمَةِ الْأَسَدِ، فَبَاتَ الْأَسَدُ   وَلَبْوَتُهُ يَلْحَسَانِهِ، وَلَمْ يَضُرَّاهُ، فَجَاءَتْ أُمُّهُ   فَوَجَدَتْهُمَا يَلْحَسَانِهِ، فَنَجَّاهُ اللَّهُ بِذَلِكَ حَتَّى بَلَغَ   مَا بَلَغَ. قَالَ أَبُو بُرْدَةَ: قَالَ أَبُو مُوسَى: قَالَ عُلَمَاءُ   تِلْكَ الْقَرْيَةِ: فَنَقَشَ دَانْيَالُ صُورَتَهُ وَصُورَةَ   الْأَسَدَيْنِ يَلْحَسَانِهِ فِي فَصِّ خَاتَمِهِ ; لِئَلَّا يَنْسَى   نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ فِي ذَلِكَ " .
وروى ابن أبي شيبة (7/ 4) بسند صحيح، عَنْ أَنَسٍ: أَنَّهُمْ لَمَّا   فَتَحُوا تُسْتَرَ قَالَ: " فَوَجَدَ رَجُلًا أَنْفُهُ ذِرَاعٌ فِي   التَّابُوتِ , كَانُوا يَسْتَظْهِرُونَ وَيَسْتَمْطِرُو  نَ بِهِ , فَكَتَبَ   أَبُو مُوسَى إِلَى عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ بِذَلِكَ , فَكَتَبَ عُمَرُ:   إِنَّ هَذَا نَبِيٌّ مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالنَّارُ لَا تَأْكُلُ   الْأَنْبِيَاءَ , وَالْأَرْضُ لَا تَأْكُلُ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ , فَكَتَبَ أَنِ   انْظُرْ أَنْتَ وَأَصْحَابُكَ يَعْنِي أَصْحَابَ أَبِي مُوسَى   فَادْفِنُوهُ فِي مَكَانٍ لَا يَعْلَمُهُ أَحَدٌ غَيْرُكُمَا قَالَ:   فَذَهَبْتُ أَنَا وَأَبُو مُوسَى فَدَفَنَّاهُ " .
وروى ابن أبي شيبة (7/ 4) بسند صحيح عَنْ مُطَرِّفِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ، أَنَّهُ   قَالَ: " شَهِدْتُ فَتْحَ تُسْتَرَ مَعَ الْأَشْعَرِيِّ , قَالَ:   فَأَصَبْنَا دَانْيَالَ بِالسُّوسِ , قَالَ: فَكَانَ أَهْلُ السُّوسِ إِذَا   أَسَنُّوا أَخْرَجُوهُ فَاسْتَسْقَوْا بِهِ , وَأَصَبْنَا مَعَهُ  سِتِّينَ  جَرَّةً مُخَتَّمَةً ... "
وروى اليهقي في "دلائل النبوة" (1/ 381) عَنْ خالد بن دينار عن أبي   الْعَالِيَةِ قَالَ: " لَمَّا افْتَتَحْنَا تُسْتَرَ وَجَدْنَا فِي بَيْتِ   مَالِ الْهُرْمُزَانِ سَرِيرًا عَلَيْهِ رَجُلٌ مَيِّتٌ ، عِنْدَ رَأْسِهِ   مُصْحَفٌ لَهُ ، فَأَخَذْنَا الْمُصْحَفَ، فَحَمَلْنَاهُ إِلَى عُمَرَ  بْنِ  الْخَطَّابِ، رضي الله عَنْهُ ، فَدَعَا لَهُ كَعْبًا فَنَسَخَهُ   بِالْعَرَبِيَّة  ِ ، أَنَا أَوَّلُ رَجُلٍ مِنَ الْعَرَبِ، قَرَأَهُ،   قَرَأْتُهُ مِثْلَ مَا أَقْرَأُ الْقُرْآنَ هَذَا " 
فَقُلْتُ لِأَبِي الْعَالِيَةِ: مَا كَانَ فِيهِ؟ فَقَالَ: " سِيرَتُكُمْ،   وَأُمُورُكُمْ، وَدِينُكُمْ، وَلُحُونُ كَلَامِكُمْ، وَمَا هُوَ كَائِنٌ   بَعْدُ " قُلْتُ: فَمَا صَنَعْتُمْ بِالرَّجُلِ؟ قَالَ : " حَفَرْنَا   بِالنَّهَارِ ثَلَاثَةَ عَشَرَ قَبْرًا مُتَفَرِّقَةً، فَلَمَّا كَانَ فِي   اللَّيْلِ دَفَنَّاهُ وَسَوَّيْنَا الْقُبُورَ كُلَّهَا، لِنُعَمِّيَهُ   عَلَى النَّاسِ لَا يَنْبُشُونَهُ " فَقُلْتُ وَمَا تَرْجُونَ مِنْهُ؟   قَالَ: " كَانَتِ السَّمَاءُ إِذَا حُبِسَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ بَرَزُوا   بِسَرِيرِهِ فَيُمْطَرُونَ " قُلْتُ: مَنْ كُنْتُمْ تَظُنُّونَ الرَّجُلَ؟   قَالَ: " رَجُلٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ: دَانْيَالُ " فَقُلْتُ : مُذْ كَمْ   وَجَدْتُمُوهُ مَاتَ؟ قَالَ: " مُذْ ثَلَاثِمِائَةِ سَنَةٍ " فَقُلْتُ: مَا   كان تغيّر شيئا؟ قَالَ:" لَا، إِلَّا شُعَيْرَاتٌ مِنْ قَفَاهُ، إِنَّ   لُحُومَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ لَا تُبْلِيهَا الْأَرْضُ، وَلَا تَأْكُلُهَا   السِّبَاعُ".
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله :
" وَهَذَا إِسْنَادٌ صَحِيحٌ إِلَى أَبِي الْعَالِيَةِ، وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ تَارِيخُ وَفَاتِهِ مَحْفُوظًا مِنْ ثَلَاثِمِائَةِ سَنَةٍ فَلَيْسَ بِنَبِيٍّ، بَلْ هو رجل صالح ، لأن عيسى بن مَرْيَمَ لَيْسَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نَبِيٌّ بِنَصِّ الْحَدِيثِ الَّذِي فِي الْبُخَارِيِّ، وَالْفَتْرَةُ الَّتِي كَانَتْ بَيْنَهُمَا أَرْبَعُمِائَةِ سَنَةٍ، وَقِيلَ سِتُّمِائَةٍ، وَقِيلَ سِتُّمِائَةٍ وَعِشْرُونَ سَنَةً، وَقَدْ يَكُونُ تَارِيخُ وَفَاتِهِ مِنْ ثَمَانِمِائَةِ سَنَةٍ، وَهُوَ قَرِيبٌ مِنْ وَقْتِ دَانْيَالَ ، إِنْ كَانَ كَوْنُهُ دَانْيَالَ هُوَ الْمُطَابِقَ لِمَا فِي نَفْسِ الْأَمْرِ، فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ يَكُونُ رَجُلًا آخَرَ، إِمَّا مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ أَوِ الصَّالِحِين،َ وَلَكِنْ   قَرُبَتِ الظُّنُونُ أَنَّهُ دَانْيَالُ، لِأَنَّ دَانْيَالَ كَانَ قَدْ   أَخَذَهُ مَلِكُ الْفُرْسِ، فَأَقَامَ عِنْدَهُ مَسْجُونًا كَمَا  تَقَدَّمَ.  وَقَدْ رُوِيَ بِإِسْنَادٍ صَحِيحٍ إِلَى أَبِي  الْعَالِيَةِ أَنَّ طُولَ  أَنْفِهِ شِبْرٌ. وَعَنْ أَنَسِ ابن مَالِكٍ  بِإِسْنَادٍ جَيِّدٍ أَنَّ  طُولَ أَنْفِهِ ذِرَاعٌ. فَيَحْتَمِلُ عَلَى  هَذَا أَنْ يَكُونَ رَجُلًا  مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ الْأَقْدَمِينَ قَبْلَ  هَذِهِ الْمُدَدِ، وَاللَّهُ  أَعْلَمُ " انتهى من "البداية والنهاية" (2/  40) .
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
" وَلَمَّا ظَهَرَ قَبْرُ دَانْيَالَ بتستر كَتَبَ فِيهِ أَبُو مُوسَى إلَى   عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - فَكَتَبَ إلَيْهِ   عُمَرُ : إذَا كَانَ بِالنَّهَارِ فَاحْفِرْ ثَلَاثَةَ عَشَرَ قَبْرًا،   ثُمَّ ادْفِنْهُ بِاللَّيْلِ فِي وَاحِدٍ مِنْهَا، وَعَفِّرْ قَبْرَهُ،   لِئَلَّا يَفْتَتِنَ بِهِ النَّاسُ " .
انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى" (15/ 154) . 

                   المصدر:   موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب
--------------

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

> تعريف بالنبي (دانيال) عليه السلام 
> كتبه/ حاتم بن فالح المدرع 
> دانيال هذَا يُقَال فيه دانيا - بِحَذْف اللام - كمَا حكَاهُ صَاحب العين ، وإِن كَانَ خلاف المَشْهُور ،
> و((دانيال)) بالإنجليزية: Daniel
> وبالعبرية : דניאל
> تقسيم الإسم: داني-ئيل
> معناه (قضا الله) أي حَكَم؛ و (ئيل) تعني (الله) كـ(بيت ئيل) التي تعني (بيت الله) و (دان) تعني قضى وهو من القضاء أي الحكم وليس القضاء مُلازِم القدر. 
> وهُوَ مِمَّن آتَاهُ الله الْحِكْمَة والنبوة ، وَكَانَ فِي أَيَّام بخْتنصر ، قَالَ أهل التَّارِيخ : أَسَرَه بخْتنصر مَعَ من أسره وحبسهم ، ثمَّ رَأَى بخْتنصر رُؤْيا أفزعتهم وَعجز النَّاس عَن تَفْسِيرهَا فَفَسَّرَهَا دانيال فَأَعْجَبتهُ فَأَطْلقهُ وأكرمه ، وقبره بنهر السوس.
> ويعد اليهود دانيال أحد الأنبياء السبع عشرة ولكل نبي منهم سفر في توارة اليهود وهم بزعم اليهود : أشعيا ، وأرميا ، ومرائي أرميا ، وحذقيال ، ودانيال ، وهوشع ، ويوئيل وعاموس وعويديا وبولس أيونان وميخا وناحوم وحبقون وصفينا وحجي وزكريا وملاحي .. 
> ...


هناك جزء من النص لم يظهر

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> هناك جزء من النص لم يظهر


تم التعديل، جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> لكن كيف يجمع بين هذا و بين قول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم عن عيسى عليه السلام  ( ليسَ بَيني وبَينَه نبيٌّ ) ؟


بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل الطيبونى -عَوْد كريم  ------ذكر غير واحد من أهل العلم بالتاريخ والسير أن " دانيال " عليه  السلام ، كان نبيا من أنبياء بني إسرائيل ، وكان في زمن " بختنصر " الذي  خرب بيت المقدس ، وقتل من قتل من بني إسرائيل ، وأحرق التوراة .
وذكروا أنه بشر بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
" وقَالَ دَانْيَالُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ ـ وَذَكَرَ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِاسْمِهِ ـ فَقَالَ: "  سَتَنْزِعُ فِي قَسِيِّكَ إِغْرَاقًا، وَتَرْتَوِي السِّهَامُ بِأَمْرِكَ  يَا مُحَمَّدُ ارْتِوَاءً ".
فَهَذَا تَصْرِيحٌ بِغَيْرِ تَعْرِيضٍ، وَتَصْحِيحٌ لَيْسَ فِيهِ تَمْرِيضٌ " .
ثم ذكر شيخ الإسلام بشارتين لدانيال بالمسيح ، وبنبينا محمد عليهما الصلاة والسلام ، ثم قال :
" فَهَذِهِ نُبُوَّةُ دَانْيَالَ فِيهَا الْبِشَارَةُ بِالْمَسِيحِ،  وَالْبِشَارَةُ بِمُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَفِيهَا  مِنْ وَصْفِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَأُمَّتِهِ بِالتَّفْصِيلِ مَا يَطُولُ وَصْفُهُ،  وَقَدْ قَرَأَهَا الْمُسْلِمُونَ لَمَّا فَتَحُوا الْعِرَاقَ، كَمَا ذَكَرَ  ذَلِكَ الْعُلَمَاءُ، مِنْهُمْ أَبُو الْعَالِيَةِ " .
انتهى من "الجواب الصحيح" (5/ 275-281) .  واشتُهر أن المسلمين لما فتحوا "  تستر " عثروا عليه ، فأمر أمير المؤمنين عمر رضي الله عنه الصحابة أن  يدفنوه ، ويعمّوا على الناس قبره ؛ لئلا يفتنوا به . 
روى ابن أبي الدنيا بسند حسن - كما في "البداية والنهاية (2/379) - عَنْ  أَبِي الزِّنَادِ، قَالَ: " رَأَيْتُ فِي يَدِ أَبِي بُرْدَةَ بْنِ أَبِي  مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيِّ خَاتَمًا، نَقْشُ فَصِّهِ أَسَدَانِ بَيْنَهُمَا  رَجُلٌ يَلْحَسَانِ ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلَ، قَالَ أَبُو بُرْدَة: هَذَا خَاتَمُ  ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الْمَيِّتِ الَّذِي زَعَمَ أَهْلُ هَذِهِ الْبَلْدَةِ  أَنَّهُ دَانْيَالُ، أَخَذَهُ أَبُو مُوسَى يَوْمَ دَفَنَهُ. قَالَ أَبُو  بُرْدَةَ: فَسَأَلَ أَبُو مُوسَى عُلَمَاءَ تِلْكَ الْقَرْيَةِ عَنْ نَقْشِ  ذَلِكَ الْخَاتَمِ، فَقَالُوا: إِنَّ الْمَلِكَ الَّذِي كَانَ دَانْيَالُ  فِي سُلْطَانِهِ جَاءَهُ الْمُنَجِّمُونَ وَأَصْحَابُ الْعِلْمِ، فَقَالُوا  لَهُ: إِنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَيْلَةَ كَذَا وَكَذَا غُلَامٌ يعورُ مُلْكَكَ  وَيُفْسِدُهُ. فَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ: وَاللَّهِ لَا يَبْقَى تِلْكَ  اللَّيْلَةَ غُلَامٌ إِلَّا قَتَلْتُهُ. إِلَّا أَنَّهُمْ أَخَذُوا  دَانْيَالَ فَأَلْقَوْهُ فِي أَجَمَةِ الْأَسَدِ، فَبَاتَ الْأَسَدُ  وَلَبْوَتُهُ يَلْحَسَانِهِ، وَلَمْ يَضُرَّاهُ، فَجَاءَتْ أُمُّهُ  فَوَجَدَتْهُمَا يَلْحَسَانِهِ، فَنَجَّاهُ اللَّهُ بِذَلِكَ حَتَّى بَلَغَ  مَا بَلَغَ. قَالَ أَبُو بُرْدَةَ: قَالَ أَبُو مُوسَى: قَالَ عُلَمَاءُ  تِلْكَ الْقَرْيَةِ: فَنَقَشَ دَانْيَالُ صُورَتَهُ وَصُورَةَ  الْأَسَدَيْنِ يَلْحَسَانِهِ فِي فَصِّ خَاتَمِهِ ; لِئَلَّا يَنْسَى  نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ فِي ذَلِكَ " .
وروى ابن أبي شيبة (7/ 4) بسند صحيح، عَنْ أَنَسٍ: أَنَّهُمْ لَمَّا  فَتَحُوا تُسْتَرَ قَالَ: " فَوَجَدَ رَجُلًا أَنْفُهُ ذِرَاعٌ فِي  التَّابُوتِ , كَانُوا يَسْتَظْهِرُونَ وَيَسْتَمْطِرُو  نَ بِهِ , فَكَتَبَ  أَبُو مُوسَى إِلَى عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ بِذَلِكَ , فَكَتَبَ عُمَرُ:  إِنَّ هَذَا نَبِيٌّ مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالنَّارُ لَا تَأْكُلُ  الْأَنْبِيَاءَ , وَالْأَرْضُ لَا تَأْكُلُ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ , فَكَتَبَ أَنِ  انْظُرْ أَنْتَ وَأَصْحَابُكَ يَعْنِي أَصْحَابَ أَبِي مُوسَى  فَادْفِنُوهُ فِي مَكَانٍ لَا يَعْلَمُهُ أَحَدٌ غَيْرُكُمَا قَالَ:  فَذَهَبْتُ أَنَا وَأَبُو مُوسَى فَدَفَنَّاهُ " .
وروى ابن أبي شيبة (7/ 4) بسند صحيح عَنْ مُطَرِّفِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ، أَنَّهُ  قَالَ: " شَهِدْتُ فَتْحَ تُسْتَرَ مَعَ الْأَشْعَرِيِّ , قَالَ:  فَأَصَبْنَا دَانْيَالَ بِالسُّوسِ , قَالَ: فَكَانَ أَهْلُ السُّوسِ إِذَا  أَسَنُّوا أَخْرَجُوهُ فَاسْتَسْقَوْا بِهِ , وَأَصَبْنَا مَعَهُ سِتِّينَ  جَرَّةً مُخَتَّمَةً ... "
وروى اليهقي في "دلائل النبوة" (1/ 381) عَنْ خالد بن دينار عن أبي  الْعَالِيَةِ قَالَ: " لَمَّا افْتَتَحْنَا تُسْتَرَ وَجَدْنَا فِي بَيْتِ  مَالِ الْهُرْمُزَانِ سَرِيرًا عَلَيْهِ رَجُلٌ مَيِّتٌ ، عِنْدَ رَأْسِهِ  مُصْحَفٌ لَهُ ، فَأَخَذْنَا الْمُصْحَفَ، فَحَمَلْنَاهُ إِلَى عُمَرَ بْنِ  الْخَطَّابِ، رضي الله عَنْهُ ، فَدَعَا لَهُ كَعْبًا فَنَسَخَهُ  بِالْعَرَبِيَّة  ِ ، أَنَا أَوَّلُ رَجُلٍ مِنَ الْعَرَبِ، قَرَأَهُ،  قَرَأْتُهُ مِثْلَ مَا أَقْرَأُ الْقُرْآنَ هَذَا " 
فَقُلْتُ لِأَبِي الْعَالِيَةِ: مَا كَانَ فِيهِ؟ فَقَالَ: " سِيرَتُكُمْ،  وَأُمُورُكُمْ، وَدِينُكُمْ، وَلُحُونُ كَلَامِكُمْ، وَمَا هُوَ كَائِنٌ  بَعْدُ " قُلْتُ: فَمَا صَنَعْتُمْ بِالرَّجُلِ؟ قَالَ : " حَفَرْنَا  بِالنَّهَارِ ثَلَاثَةَ عَشَرَ قَبْرًا مُتَفَرِّقَةً، فَلَمَّا كَانَ فِي  اللَّيْلِ دَفَنَّاهُ وَسَوَّيْنَا الْقُبُورَ كُلَّهَا، لِنُعَمِّيَهُ  عَلَى النَّاسِ لَا يَنْبُشُونَهُ " فَقُلْتُ وَمَا تَرْجُونَ مِنْهُ؟  قَالَ: " كَانَتِ السَّمَاءُ إِذَا حُبِسَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ بَرَزُوا  بِسَرِيرِهِ فَيُمْطَرُونَ " قُلْتُ: مَنْ كُنْتُمْ تَظُنُّونَ الرَّجُلَ؟  قَالَ: " رَجُلٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ: دَانْيَالُ " فَقُلْتُ : مُذْ كَمْ  وَجَدْتُمُوهُ مَاتَ؟ قَالَ: " مُذْ ثَلَاثِمِائَةِ سَنَةٍ " فَقُلْتُ: مَا  كان تغيّر شيئا؟ قَالَ:" لَا، إِلَّا شُعَيْرَاتٌ مِنْ قَفَاهُ، إِنَّ  لُحُومَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ لَا تُبْلِيهَا الْأَرْضُ، وَلَا تَأْكُلُهَا  السِّبَاعُ".
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله :
" وَهَذَا إِسْنَادٌ صَحِيحٌ إِلَى أَبِي الْعَالِيَةِ، وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ تَارِيخُ وَفَاتِهِ مَحْفُوظًا مِنْ ثَلَاثِمِائَةِ سَنَةٍ فَلَيْسَ بِنَبِيٍّ، بَلْ هو رجل صالح ، لأن عيسى بن مَرْيَمَ لَيْسَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نَبِيٌّ بِنَصِّ الْحَدِيثِ الَّذِي فِي الْبُخَارِيِّ، وَالْفَتْرَةُ الَّتِي كَانَتْ بَيْنَهُمَا أَرْبَعُمِائَةِ سَنَةٍ، وَقِيلَ سِتُّمِائَةٍ، وَقِيلَ سِتُّمِائَةٍ وَعِشْرُونَ سَنَةً، وَقَدْ يَكُونُ تَارِيخُ وَفَاتِهِ مِنْ ثَمَانِمِائَةِ سَنَةٍ، وَهُوَ قَرِيبٌ مِنْ وَقْتِ دَانْيَالَ ، إِنْ كَانَ كَوْنُهُ دَانْيَالَ هُوَ الْمُطَابِقَ لِمَا فِي نَفْسِ الْأَمْرِ، فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ يَكُونُ رَجُلًا آخَرَ، إِمَّا مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ أَوِ الصَّالِحِين،َ وَلَكِنْ  قَرُبَتِ الظُّنُونُ أَنَّهُ دَانْيَالُ، لِأَنَّ دَانْيَالَ كَانَ قَدْ  أَخَذَهُ مَلِكُ الْفُرْسِ، فَأَقَامَ عِنْدَهُ مَسْجُونًا كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ.  وَقَدْ رُوِيَ بِإِسْنَادٍ صَحِيحٍ إِلَى أَبِي الْعَالِيَةِ أَنَّ طُولَ  أَنْفِهِ شِبْرٌ. وَعَنْ أَنَسِ ابن مَالِكٍ بِإِسْنَادٍ جَيِّدٍ أَنَّ  طُولَ أَنْفِهِ ذِرَاعٌ. فَيَحْتَمِلُ عَلَى هَذَا أَنْ يَكُونَ رَجُلًا  مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ الْأَقْدَمِينَ قَبْلَ هَذِهِ الْمُدَدِ، وَاللَّهُ  أَعْلَمُ " انتهى من "البداية والنهاية" (2/ 40) .
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
" وَلَمَّا ظَهَرَ قَبْرُ دَانْيَالَ بتستر كَتَبَ فِيهِ أَبُو مُوسَى إلَى  عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - فَكَتَبَ إلَيْهِ  عُمَرُ : إذَا كَانَ بِالنَّهَارِ فَاحْفِرْ ثَلَاثَةَ عَشَرَ قَبْرًا،  ثُمَّ ادْفِنْهُ بِاللَّيْلِ فِي وَاحِدٍ مِنْهَا، وَعَفِّرْ قَبْرَهُ،  لِئَلَّا يَفْتَتِنَ بِهِ النَّاسُ " .
انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى" (15/ 154) . 

                   المصدر:   موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب
--------------

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> ...........وروى ابن أبي شيبة (7/ 4) بسند صحيح عَنْ مُطَرِّفِ بْنِ  مَالِكٍ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ: " شَهِدْتُ فَتْحَ تُسْتَرَ مَعَ الْأَشْعَرِيِّ ,  قَالَ: فَأَصَبْنَا دَانْيَالَ بِالسُّوسِ , قَالَ: فَكَانَ أَهْلُ  السُّوسِ إِذَا أَسَنُّوا أَخْرَجُوهُ فَاسْتَسْقَوْا بِهِ , وَأَصَبْنَا  مَعَهُ سِتِّينَ جَرَّةً مُخَتَّمَةً ... "


يقول  شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-: وأما   الزيارة البدعية؛ فهي التي يقصد بها أن يطلب من الميت الحوائج، أو يطلب   منه الدعاء، والشفاعة، أو يقصد الدعاء عند قبره لظن القاصد أن ذلك أجْوَبُ   للدعاء. فالزيارة على هذه الوجوه كلها مبتدعة، لم يشرعها النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم، ولا فعلها الصحابة، لا عند قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا   عند غيره، وهي من جنس الشرك، وأسباب الشرك. اهـ.

 ويقول ابن القيم -رحمه الله-: ومن   المحال أن يكون دعاء الموتى، أو الدعاء بهم، أو الدعاء عندهم، مشروعًا   وعملًا صالحًا، ويصرف عنه القرون الثلاثة المفضلة بنص رسول الله صلى الله   تعالى عليه وآله وسلم، ثم يرزقه الخلوف الذين يقولون ما لا يفعلون، ويفعلون   ما لا يؤمرون. فهذه سنة رسول الله صلى الله تعالى عليه وآله وسلم في أهل   القبور بضعًا وعشرين سنة، حتى توفاه الله تعالى، وهذه سنة خلفائه  الراشدين،  وهذه طريقة جميع الصحابة، والتابعين لهم بإحسان، هل يمكن بشر  على وجه  الأرض أن يأتي عن أحد منهم بنقل صحيح، أو حسن، أو ضعيف، أو منقطع:  أنهم  كانوا إذا كان لهم حاجة قصدوا القبور فدعوا عندها، وتمسحوا بها،  فضلًا أن  يصلوا عندها، أو يسألوا الله بأصحابها، أو يسألوهم حوائجهم؟  فليوقفوا على  أثر واحد، أو حرف واحد من ذلك، بلى، يمكنهم أن يأتوا عن  الخلوف التي خلفت  بعدهم بكثير من ذلك، وكلما تأخر الزمان، وطال العهد، كان  ذلك أكثر، حتى لقد  وجد في ذلك عدة ...
وذكر قصة النبي دانيال الذي عثر عليه الصحابة، ودفنوه بطريقة فيها تعمية لقبره؛ سدًّا للذريعة، ثم عقب عليها بقوله:   فلو كان الدعاء عند القبور، والصلاة عندها، والتبرك بها فضيلة، أو سنة،  أو  مباحًا؛ لنصب المهاجرون، والأنصار هذا القبر علمًا لذلك، ودعوا عنده،   وسنوا ذلك لمن بعدهم، ولكن كانوا أعلم بالله، ورسوله، ودينه من الخلوف التي   خلفت بعدهم، وكذلك التابعون لهم بإحسان راحوا على هذا السبيل، وقد كان   عندهم من قبور أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله تعالى وآله وسلم بالأمصار عدد   كثير، وهم متوافرون، فما منهم من استغاث عند قبر صاحب، ولا دعاه، ولا دعا   به، ولا دعا عنده، ولا استشفى به، ولا استسقى به، ولا استنصر به، ومن   المعلوم أن مثل هذا مما تتوفر الهمم والدواعي على نقله، بل على نقل ما هو   دونه.
وحينئذ؛ فلا يخلو إما أن يكون الدعاء عندها،   والدعاء بأربابها أفضل منه في غير تلك البقعة، أو لا يكون، فإن كان أفضل،   فكيف خفي علمًا، وعملًا على الصحابة، والتابعين، وتابعيهم؟! فتكون القرون   الثلاثة الفاضلة جاهلة بهذا الفضل العظيم، وتظفر به الخلوف علمًا وعملًا؟!   ولا يجوز أن يعلموه، ويزهدوا فيه، مع حرصهم على كل خير لا سيما الدعاء،  فإن  المضطر يتشبث بكل سبب، وإن كان فيه كراهة ما، فكيف يكونون مضطرين في  كثير  من الدعاء، وهم يعلمون فضل الدعاء عند القبور، ثم لا يقصدونه؟! هذا  محال  طبعًا، وشرعًا.
فتعين القسم الآخر، وهو: أنه لا فضل للدعاء عندها،   ولا هو مشروع، ولا مأذون فيه بقصد الخصوص، بل تخصيصها بالدعاء عندها ذريعة   إلى ما تقدم من المفاسد، ومثل هذا مما لا يشرعه الله، ورسوله البتة، بل   استحباب الدعاء عندها شرع عبادة لم يشرعها الله، ولم ينزل بها سلطانًا، وقد   أنكر الصحابة ما هو دون هذا بكثير. اهـ.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

https://www.google.com/amp/s/islamqa...answers/280041

----------

